# Prostatakrebs > Androgenentzugstherapien >  Böckings Kritik an Leibowitz

## RuStra

Ist dieses Papier, das mir geschickt wurde,  schon mal irgendwo diskutiert worden? 
Auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich das verpennt habe und hier nur verdopple, was schon da ist  -  für mich ist das die Diskussion der These 15 aus den Konsensus-Punkten - die Warnungen von Böcking bzgl. HB sind ja bekannt.

Da ich Gefahr laufe, einen zweiten Zyklus ADT3 machen zu müssen (wovor ja Leibowitz auch warnt),  wäre mir die Debatte von Böckings Argumenten reichlich wichtig.
Ebenfalls bzgl. einer Kritik der Strahlentherapie - hier scheint mir, dass Böcking die Aussagen von Leibowitz falsch wiedergibt - die Strahlentherapie hat in meinen Augen nach wie vor keine Evidenz vorzuweisen.

grüsse,
Rudolf

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

01.06.2004


Stellungnahme zu dem Papier: Oktoberfest 2002: Neue, hocheffektive, nicht-invasive Behandlungsformen für jedes Stadium des Prostatakarzinomsvon Dr. B. Leibowitz, 24.09.2002 

Konkordanzen:

-       In der Einschätzung vieler referierter epidemiologischer, biologischer und therapeutischer Fakten stimme ich mit Herrn Dr. Leibowitz überein.


Diskrepanzen:

-       Der Schlussfolgerung, dass alle Prostatakarzinome systemisch behandelt werden müssten, weil diese Erkrankung bei ¾ aller betroffenen MÄnner apriori systemisch sei, kann ich mich nicht anschliessen! 

-       Die biologische bzw. prognostische Bedeutung der s.g. Mikrometastasen ist auch für andere Tumoren bis heute unklar.


-       Die Beschleunigung des Anstieges des PSA nach Bestrahlung ist nicht auf eine Tumorprogression zurückzuführen, sondern auf protrahierte Zellnekrosen. In den bestrahlten Tumoren sterben die Zellen erst nach Monaten bis Jahren ab und dabei geben sie PSA frei.

-       Die Beobachtung, dass die Belassung des Primärtumors oft besser sei, als dessen Entfernung, gilt vor allem auch für diploide und tetraploide Prostatakarzinome unter Hormonblockade. D. h., dass man diploide oder tetrapolide Prostatakarzinome besser auch keiner Hormontherapie zuführt (Tribukait, 1993).

-       Dr. Leibowitz übersieht bei seinem Therapievorschlag nicht nur die Mechanismen, über die PSA-Erhöhungen zustande kommen, sondern auch den Mechanismus der Wirkung von Hormonen auf unterschiedlich differenzierter Prostatakarzinomzellen. Ohne aber über die Biologie bzw. Differenzierung und die Heterogenität des Tumors Bescheid zu wissen, kann man weder das Prostatakrazinom behandeln, noch die Effekte der Therapie auf den PSA Spiegel und das Überleben verstehen und klinisch einordnen.

 -       Dr. Leibowitz verwendet zur Validierung seiner Therapieansätze eine falsche Variable: das PSA. Dessen kurzzeitiges Ansteigen bedeutet weder dauerhaften Therapieerfolg (z.B. bei tetraploiden Prostatakarzinomen), noch bedeutet es (z.B. nach Radiatio) ein Therapieversagen (im Gegenteil !). Das Tumorvolumen,  die progressionsfreie Zeit, das tumorspezifische und das Gesamtüberleben sind dagegen die relevanten Goldstandards an denen sich jeder prognostische Test und auch jede Therapieform messen lassen muss.

 -       Dr. Leibowitz kennt nicht die Mechanismen, unter denen es zu einem Anstieg oder Abfall von PSA kommt (dieses ist ein Sekretionsprodukt der normalen und der malignen Prostatadrüsenzelle):


1.  Vermehrte oder vermindere Produktion von PSA durch Tumorzellen unterschiedlichen Malignitätsgrades

2.  Neubildung (Proliferation) oder Verlust (Nekrose) von Tumorzellen. PSA gelangt aus Prostatazellen durch Sekretion in die falsche Richtungins Blut


-       Es ist ein Irrtum anzunehmen, dass eine Erhöhung der PSA-Werte ein Versagen des Effektes einer Strahlentherapie ist. Das Gegenteil ist richtig. Aus der Erhöhung der PSA-Werte kann man nicht ohne weiteres auf eine Beschleunigung des Krebswachstums schliessen.

-       Der Nachweis von Tumorzellen im Blut ist weder funktionell noch prognostisch gleichbedeutend mit Metastasierung !


-       Die Beobachtung von Dr. Leibowitz, dass er bei allen seiner Patienten mit lokalisiertem Prostatakarzinom den PSA-Wert auf  0,1 mg/ml senken konnte, ist nicht als dauerhafter Therapieerfolg zu werten, da er mit dieser Therapie vor allem die hochdifferenzierten, diploiden, PSA-sezernierenden Tumorzellen eliminiert, zugunsten der weniger differenzierten, aber höher malignen Prostatakarzinomzellen, die dann im Rezidiv das Leben des Patienten gefährden. PSA-Senkung ist nicht gleichbedeutend mit Therapieerfolg !

 -       Aus der Beobachtung, dass das Prostatakarzinom sehr früh eine systemische Erkrankung sei, zieht Dr. Leibowitz den falschen Schluss, dass daher auch alle Prostatakarzinome, irrespektive ihrer Biologie bzw. malignen Potenz früh systemisch behandelt werden müssten.

 -       Dr. Leibowitz lässt die sehr unterschiedliche Biologie, vor allem die unterschiedliche maligne Potenz, ihr Metastasierungsrisiko, ihr Progressionsrisiko, ihre Mortalitätsrate und ihre grosse Heterogenität bei seinen therapeutischen Überlegungen weitgehend unbeachtet. Der Gleason Score gibt dafür zwar Anhaltspunkte, ist aber letztlich zu wenig prognostisch valide und zu wenig reproduzierbar. Die Zytogenetik des Prostatakarzinoms als Grundlage des histologischen Bildes (Gleason Score) samt der s.g. zytogenetischen Tumorprogression, welche für die fortschreitende Malignisierung des Karzinoms mit der Zeit verantwortlich ist, scheinen ihm unbekannt.

 -       Dr. Leibowitz akzeptiert neben seiner anerkannten Hormontherapie anscheinend auch als gleichwertig das Beobachtende Abwarten !

 -       Die Feststellung, dass man generell Gleason Scores von kommunalen Pathologen um 2 bis-3 Punkte erhöhen müsse, ist unsinnig! Richtig ist, dass allgemein die Reproduzierbarkeit des Gleason Score mit ca. 75 % schlecht ist, auch unter universitären Pathologen (Svanholm und Mygind). Das liegt vor allem am Prinzip dieser subjektiven Methode, die mikroskopischen Bilder zu bewerten. Die Reproduzierbarkeit der diagnostischen DNA-Bildzytometrie beträgt dagegen 94 % (Ngyen et al, 2004) bis 100 % (Jalcinkaya, 2004).

 -       Dr. Leibowitz legt ausser Einzelfallberichten keine Ergebnisse von Patientenkollektiven vor, geschweige denn solche mit einer unbehandelten Kontrolle, oder gar randomisierte Studien. Statistische Tests zum Beleg der Überlegenheit seiner Therapie fehlen vollständig.

 -       Eine Begründung der Therapieindikation a la Dr. Bob durch Gleason Score und PSA-Werte wird nicht gegeben.

 -       Dr. Leibowitz belegt seine therapeutischen Ergebnisse weder durch publizierte noch unpublizierte Studien.

 -       Dr. Leibowitz erwähnt nicht die alarmierende Begründung für das beobachtete, nur vorübergehende Ansprechen vieler Prostatakarzinome von nur 6 - 8 Monaten auf Hormontherapie, nämlich die Selektion von hochmalignen (aneuploiden) aus einen a priori vorhandenen Gemisch unterschiedlich differenzierter Tumorzellen und den Verlust von platzhaltenden, wenig gefährlichen, weil wenig bösartigen, diploiden Prostatakarzinomzellen durch diese nur vermeintlich heilende hormonelle Behandlung.

 -       Es ist nicht korrekt, dass Prostatazellen PSA absondern, bevor sie unter Taxotere-Therapie platzen (Seite 23). Nekrotische (tote) Tumorzellen setzen PSA frei. Knochenschmerzen verschwinden nicht, obwohl die PSA-Werte ansteigen, sondern weil, da bei Therapierfolg natürlich Tumorzellen zugrunde gehen und damit ihr PSA freisetzen.

 -       Herrn Dr. Leibowitz ist der Machanismus der Entstehung einer Hormon-Refraktärität unter Zoladex bzw. Casodex nicht bekannt, nämlich die therapeutisch nicht sinnvolle Vernichtung hochdifferenzierter (diploider) und die Bevorzugung hormonresistenter, wenig differenzierter, hoch maligner (aneuploider) Tumorzellen (Seite 25).

 -       Wenn die Wirksamkeit der Hormonblockade am Absinken der PSA-Werte gemessen wird, ist klar, dass sie meist als Erfolg gewertet wird (Seite 25). Das ist aber das falsche Ziel. Es geht nicht darum, einen bestimmten Laborwert zu senken, sondern um lebenswertes Leben zu verlängern. Den Nachweis, dass eine PSA-Senkung unter Hormontherapie ein valider Indikator für eine Lebensverlängerung ist, bleibt Dr. Leibowitz aber schuldig.

 -       Wenn Patienten mit Hormonblockade zusätzlich zur Strahlentherapie eine längere Überlebenszeit aufweisen, ist zu fragen, ob diese Gruppe im Vergleich zur Kontrolle gleiche Malignitätspotentiale (Malignitätsgrade, DNA-Ploidien) hatten. Prostatakarzinom-Patienten deren Tumoren niedrigere DNA-Ploidiegrade haben, leben natürlich (auch ohne Therapie) länger.


-       Dr. Leibowitz übersieht den möglicherweise auftretenden Effekt einer dreifachen Hormonblockade, nämlich die Erzeugung hochmaligner, tödlicher, kleinzelliger, Prostatakarzinome.


(Prof. Dr. med. A. Böcking)

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo RuStra. Ohne auf die Kritik jetzt einzugehen, habe ich hinsichtlich des in Deinem Profil niedergeschriebenen Krankheitsverlaufs einige Fragen. 
Der Gleason von 4+3 ist hoch- Hast Du auch ein DNA-Bild-Zytogramm machen lassen? Ich nehme an, dass Dein derzeitiger PSA-Wert unter Proscar gemessen ist, also in Wirklichkeit höher liegt? Mit jetzt schon PSA = 5,19 ist die Velocity zu hoch. Die Vitamin-C-Hochdosis-Therapie scheint keinen messbaren Erfolg gebracht zu haben?
Es könnte sein, dass der von Dir in Betracht gezogene zweite Zyklus DHB zu kurz greift, auch im Hinblick auf die Feststellung der Experten, dass bei höheren Graden der Aneuploidie der PSA-Wert nicht hinreichend indikativ ist. Schliesslich ist da die Sorge, dass der Hormonentzug im weiteren Verlauf eher kontraproduktiv wirken könnte?
Vergiss deshalb nicht, dass Leibowitz einen zweiten Zyklus der DHB fast i m m e r mit einer leichten Chemotherapie verbindet. Nachzulesen in seinem Aufsatz "Die Zukunft ist jetzt, Teil II", wo er auch die Begründung hierfür bringt.
Alles Gute und eine glückliche Hand bei Deinen Entscheidungen. Reinardo

----------


## HansiB

Hallo RuStra,

auch ich bin der Meinung, dass eine DNA-Zytometrie für alle Patienten unbedingt notwendig ist. 

Gerade Dein Punkt 15 ist zu diskutieren. Ich möchte annehmen, dass die meisten von uns mit einem GS 8 eine tetraploide DNA-Verteilung haben. Die meisten wissen es nur nicht. Die allermeisten PKler mit Knochenmetastasen machen eine HB mit einer für Böcking fragwürdigen Erfolg - was bleibt uns den übrig? Doch sicher keine OP oder gleich Chemo. Ich habe anscheinend "Glück" mit meiner xploiden Verteilung und GS 8, ich "darf" eine HB machen. Wobei mir Prof. Böcking zu der HB mit Zometa als Therapie zu gestimmt hat. 
Mich würde mal interessieren, wem hier noch eine xploide Krebsverteilung bescheinigt wurde mit welchem GS und welche Therapie gemacht wurde. Wenn die Aussagen von Prof. Böcking richtig sind, machen viele von uns eine falsche Therapie. Ich glaube, die Steigerung des Imunsystems ist immer wichtiger mit der Hoffnung, dass auch aggressivere Zellen abgetötet werden. Bei meiner geplanten zweiten DNA-Untersuchung demnächst werden wir sehen.

----------


## RuStra

> Der Gleason von 4+3 ist hoch- Hast Du auch ein DNA-Bild-Zytogramm machen lassen?


nein, damals wars nicht angesagt und heute sehe ich nicht, was es mir bringen würde: ob eine HB funktioniert, weiss ich (sie hat bestens funktioniert), ob ich aggressive zellen habe, weiss ich auch (ja, ich habe sie)




> Ich nehme an, dass Dein derzeitiger PSA-Wert unter Proscar gemessen ist, also in Wirklichkeit höher liegt? Mit jetzt schon PSA = 5,19 ist die Velocity zu hoch.



sehe ich genauso - normal, nach DocStrum z.B., hätte ich schon wieder zu den ADT3-Pillen bzw. -Spritzen greifen müssen.





> Die Vitamin-C-Hochdosis-Therapie scheint keinen messbaren Erfolg gebracht zu haben?



jedenfalls nicht so, dass ich sagen könnte, hier hab ich was, das hält meinen PK in schach  - das habe ich auch nicht erwartet, bei meiner ausgangslage bin ich nie davon ausgegangen, dass ich eine reelle chance habe, den PK irgendwann in schach halten zu können. ich gehe davon aus, dass ich mich auf der schiefen ebene befinde und mein ganz persönlicher pk-kampf geht um die verlangsamung des geschehens.
aber messbar war ja nun bei der VitC-Therapie allerhand - ich denke schon, dass meine daten einen weg zeigen, wie ein pk-progress gestoppt werden könnte.




> Es könnte sein, dass der von Dir in Betracht gezogene zweite Zyklus DHB zu kurz greift, auch im Hinblick auf die Feststellung der Experten, dass bei höheren Graden der Aneuploidie der PSA-Wert nicht hinreichend indikativ ist. Schliesslich ist da die Sorge, dass der Hormonentzug im weiteren Verlauf eher kontraproduktiv wirken könnte?
> Vergiss deshalb nicht, dass Leibowitz einen zweiten Zyklus der DHB fast i m m e r mit einer leichten Chemotherapie verbindet. Nachzulesen in seinem Aufsatz "Die Zukunft ist jetzt, Teil II", wo er auch die Begründung hierfür bringt.


bin ganz dergleichen einschätzung, mein problem nur, dass ich weder leichte  chemo noch thalidomid noch zometa angeboten bekomme, ausser zustimmenden äusserungen meines onkos habe ich derzeit in diese richtung keinen gangbaren weg   -  ich habe nur das angebot, wieder ne HB zu machen.




> Alles Gute und eine glückliche Hand bei Deinen Entscheidungen. Reinardo


alles gute zurück - 
entscheidungen auf der schiefen ebene, sag ich mir, verlangen vor allem, dass man keine panik aufkommen lässt, sonst gehts noch  schneller abwärts.
grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## PeterP

Hallo RuStra,
Die hohe Kompetenz von Prof. Böcking steht m.E. außer Zweifel und viele  Argumente, die er anführt, sind zweifelsfrei richtig.  Nur wurden diese auch von Dr. Leibowitz zum  größten Teil nie in Frage gestellt! Zumindest nicht so wie er schreibt. Wer wendet denn die Hormontherapie in seinem Sinne "falsch" an? Es ist nicht Dr. Leibowitz, es sind doch seine eigenen, tausende Urologenkollegen in Deutschland, die die Hormontherapie quasi als vorletztes Mittel anwenden, wo sie doch nach seiner Auffassung nicht mehr angebracht und kontraproduktiv ist.
Wie es an der Basis in unseren Kliniken aussieht, wenn die Betroffenen kommen und wissenschaftlich beraten werden wollen, weiß Prof. Böcking offenbar nicht.  
Ich war 2005/2006 an den Universitätskliniken München und Heidelberg um mich beraten zu lassen, weil ich dern RPE-Empfehlungen meines "Provinzkrankenhauses" und mehrerer Urologen misstraute. (Mein Stadium steht in meinem Profil). Meint Ihr, daß mir auch nur andeutungsweise eine Empfehlung zur Untersuchung der DNA-Zytologie, irgendeines Gewebe-Tumormarkers oder Serum-Markers gegeben wurde?
Nach meinem heutigen Wissenstand ist so etwas skandalös! Was nützen die tollen und segensreichen Forschungen, wenn sie nicht angewendet und von den Urologen bekanntgegeben werden. 
Ich finde es einzigartig, wie Dr. Leibowitz die Forschungen und Ergebnisse aus seiner praktschen Arbeit in allgemeinverständlicher Form offen preisgibt. 
Prof. Böcking greift ihn an, weil er sagte "er vermutet, das die Krebszellen PSA abgeben, bevor sie platzen"  Prof. Böcking sagt, sie geben PSA beim Absterben ab. Ist da ein Unterschied? 
Vor allem sollte auch der Zeitpunkt der Aufsätze von Dr. Leibowitz bedacht werden. Mit dem heutigen Wissen läßt sich leicht ein Dokument zerpflücken, das vor bis zu 14 Jahren geschrieben wurde. Aber dennoch werden auch heute immer noch sogannte neue Erkenntnisse und  Studienergebnisse bekanntgegeben, die für Dr. Leibowitz schon vor mehr als 10 Jahren aus seiner Erfahrung und praxis selbstverständlich waren.
In seinen Aufsätzen weist Dr. Leibowitz  klar auf die Risiken und Grenzen der DHB hin. Er definiert glasglar den Hochrisikopatient, dem er eine begleitende Chemo empfiehlt. Und im selben Moment ist er bereits der deutschen Medizin schon wieder Jahre voraus, weil viele seiner Medikamente bei uns gar nicht verfügbar sind. Oder hat Prof. Böcking für diese Gruppe denn eine bessere Therapie odes  d a s  Wundermittel parat? 
Wer bei uns schon schon einmal versucht hat, im frühen Stadium eine begleitende Chemo zu bekommen, weiß, daß es nahezu unmöglich ist. 
Selbst eine DHB ist bei uns schon eine kleine Revolution!
Könnte Prof. Böcking an diesen Zuständen vielleicht etwas ändern?
Grüße an alle,
PeterP

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo RuStra,
> 
> auch ich bin der Meinung, dass eine DNA-Zytometrie für alle Patienten unbedingt notwendig ist.
> 
> Gerade Dein Punkt 15 ist zu diskutieren. 
> Ich möchte annehmen, dass die meisten von uns mit einem GS 8 eine tetraploide DNA-Verteilung haben. 
> Die meisten wissen es nur nicht. 
> Die allermeisten PKler mit Knochenmetastasen machen eine HB mit einer für Böcking fragwürdigen Erfolg 
> - was bleibt uns den übrig? 
> ...




Hallo Hansi,

von mir aus können wir den Punkt 15 auch hier diskutieren, ist ja hier im Teilforum "Androgenentzugstherapien" auch sinnig, 
da er sich ja bei Vorliegen eines bestimmten Tumortpys gg. eine HB richtet.

Zunächst nochmal der Wortlaut:

Punkt 15 des Konsensus Papiers von Mai 2005:
Bei einer hormonellen Therapie eines PK muss sicher gestellt werden, 
dass es sich nicht um einen Tumortyp handelt, 
der nach wissenschaftlicher Erkenntnis durch diese Behandlung einen Wachstumsvorteil erhält 
(z.B. mit peritetraploider DNA-Verteilung) 
und es damit zu einer Progredienz des Tumors und seines Malignitätsgrades kommt.

Da ich neu bin in der Debatte dieses Gebietes, muss ich erstmal jede Menge Fragen stellen:

1. Wenn ein bestimmter Tumortyp erkannt werden kann, für den eine HB kontroproduktiv wäre, 
wird dann nicht von einem Tumor mit einheitlicher Zell-Linie ausgegangen und damit 
die ansonsten immer betonte Denkfigur der Heterogenität eines PK fallen gelassen?

2. Wenn aber dieser bestimmte für eine HB kontraindizierte Tumortyp erkannt werden kann,
bedeutet das nicht umgekehrt, dass die anderen Tumortypen, für die eine HB in Frage kommt,
ebenfalls erkannt werden können?

3. Wenn in Deinem Fall Prof.Böcking einen im wesentlichen x-ploiden Tumortyp festgestellt hat,
und ich richtig verstehe, dass auf einer schlimm-schlimm-Skala von 1 bis 4 bzw. von a bis d
dieses die dritte Stufe ist, also die drittgrösste Malignität, dann bin ich überrascht,
festzustellen, dass bei Malignitäts-Stufe 3 die HB funktionieren soll, aber auf einer
Stufe darunter, Malignitätsstufe 2, peritetraploid, auf  gar keinen Fall. Huch? 
Während Dir Prof.B. die HB empfiehlt, bei Gleason 4+4 und einer metastatischen Situation,
rät er Klaus-Uwe mit Gleason 3+3, aber vor allem peritetraploider DNA, dringend von
einer HB ab, das sei das Verkehrteste, was er machen könne (s. Forum 19.6.06).
Frage: Ist also die Gefahr, die die HB angeblich heraufbeschwört, bei geringerer Malignität
grösser als bei grösserer Malignität? Zur Klärung dieser Frage muss vorher geklärt werden: 
Worin soll diese Gefahr eigentlich bestehen?


Ich glaube, in der Beantwortung aller drei Fragen kann ich mich getrost erstmal mit dem
einzigen Kern der Argumentation beschäftigen, nämlich der Veröffentlichung von Tribukeit
von 1993, denn darauf wird überall, auch bei Böcking, in diesem Zusammenhang verwiesen.
Wenn Böcking im Punkt 15 von Tumortyp spricht, wird der mit peritetraploider Verteilung genannt.
Wenn dieser identifiziert werden kann, können die anderen auch identifiziert werden.
Quelle ist immer Tribukeit 1993 - s. auch in dem ersten Symposium-Beitrag von Böcking, S.68,
verweist er darauf, zusammen mit Pollak 1993, dessen Veröffentlichung aber in der Lit-Liste 
nicht auftaucht.

Nun uferts aber aus, soweit ich weiss, ist die Tribukeit-Studie von 93 weder hier veröffentlicht
noch diskutiert worden, oder? Mir liegt die Studie in Papier vor, hat mir mal ein 
Mitstreiter geschickt.
Wie auch immer, ich fang mal an. Ich hole den Abstract aus dem pubmed und übersetze ihn:

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

European Urology 1993;23(suppl 2):64-76
B.Tribukeit
Department of Medical Radiobiology, Karolinska Institute, Stockholm, Sweden.


The objective of this prospective study of patients with prostate carcinoma was 
to assess the diagnostic and prognostic value of DNA measurements 
based on fine-needle aspirates of the prostate. 

Der Zweck dieser prospektiven Studie mit PK-Patienten war abzuschätzen, 
welchen diagnostischen und prognostischen Wert DNA-Messungen
auf der Basis von Feinnadelaspirations-Prostata-Material haben können.



Two hundred and eighty-seven untreated patients under active surveillance and 
309 hormonally treated patients were followed for a minimum of 10 years. 
Five hundred and six patients with cytologic benign prostate lesions served as the control group. 

287 unbehandelte Patienten unter aktiver Überwachung und
309 hormonbehandelte Patienten wurden mindestens über 10 Jahre lang beobachtet.
509 Patienten mit zytologisch gutartigen Prostata-Läsionen dienten als Kontroll-Gruppe.



The subdivision of tumors into diploid, tetraploid and aneuploid 
enabled further characterization of cytologically defined tumors. 

Die Unterteilung der Tumore in diploid, tetraploid und aneuploid
ermöglichte eine weitere Charakterisierung von zytologisch definierten Tumoren.



By repeated biopsies of untreated patients an increasing dedifferentiation 
combined with a shift towards aneuploidy at an annual rate of about 16% was found, 
leading to tumor heterogeneity. 

Durch wiederholte Biopsierung der unbehandelten Patienten wurde eine anwachsende Dedifferenzierung
kombiniert mit einer Verschiebung in Richtung Aneuploidie festgestellt, mit einer jährlichen Rate von ca. 16%,
was zur Tumor-Heterogenität führte.



Significantly better survival for untreated patients over hormonally treated patients was found 
when comparing patients of same stage, grade and tumor ploidy. 

Beim Vergleich der unbehandelten mit den hormonbehandelten Patienten, 
bei gleichem Stadium, Grad und Tumor-Ploidie, wurde ein signifikant besseres Überleben festgestellt.



The reason was the adverse effect of androgen deprivation on tetraploid and aneuploid tumors. 
This unexpected finding was considered due to the elimination of hormone-dependent diploid tumor parts, 
leading to growth advantage for hormone-independent tetraploid or aneuploid cell lines. 

Der Grund war der gegenteilige Effekt des Androgen-Entzugs auf tetraploide und aneuploide Tumore.
Dieses nicht erwartete Ergebnis kann zurückgeführt werden auf die Eliminierung von hormon-abhängigen diploiden Tumor-Anteilen, 
was zu einem Wachstums-Vorteil der hormon-unabhängigen tetraploiden oder aneuploiden Zell-Linien führt.



Multivariate analysis confirmed the high prognostic value of tumor ploidy, 
particularly in low-grade, low-stage tumors 
in which other known variables did not provide any prognostic information.

Multivariate Analysen bestätigten den hohen prognostischen Wert der Tumor-Ploidie,
insbesondere bei niedrig-gradigen Tumoren mit niedrigem Stadium,
bei denen andere bekannte Variablen nicht irgendeine prognostische Information lieferten.

PMID: 7685705 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


Zunächst Prof.Bonkhoffs Bemerkungen zu diesem Punkt,
rausgefischt aus dem BPS-Magazin 2/2005, aber die Forumulierung
ist diegleiche wie in seinem Symposium-Beitrag, S.148:

"Die Beobachtung, dass bei einem peritetraploiden DNABefund
ein erhöhtes Risiko für die Entstehung der
Androgenresistenz besteht, basiert überwiegend auf Studien
aus den 80er und 90er Jahren, wobei damals die
beidseitige Orchiektomie als Standard der Androgenentzugstherapie
galt. 

Über die prognostische Bedeutung des peritetraploiden DNA-Befundes im
Rahmen der modernen, zeitlich limitierten, dreifachen
Androgenblockade gibt es bislang überhaupt keine
Daten. 

Einem Patienten auf Grund eines peritetraploiden
Histogrammes generell von der Hormontherapie
abzuraten, ist daher nicht zulässig. Ob ein Prostatakarzinom
auf eine Androgenentzugstherapie anspricht
oder nicht, hängt letztlich davon ab, ob innerhalb eines
Jahres der PSA-Nadir von 0.05 mg/ml erreicht wird oder
nicht."


Wenn ich den Verlauf von Deiner HB, Hansi, richtig sehe, hättest
Du nach der Definition von Bonkhoff eben keinen vollen ADT-Erfolg.
Das überrascht uns aber alle nicht, bei Deiner Ausgangslage.
Bloss ist überraschend, dass Böcking hier den Einsatz der HB 
befürwortet, während er sie bei einer viel günstigeren Situation
wie der von Klaus-Uwe nicht befürwortet. Das macht nur Sinn, 
wenn wir begründen können, dass die Situation von Klaus-Uwe eben
nur scheinbar günstiger ist, in Wirklichkeit aber in Bezug auf 
den Einsatz einer HB ungünstiger. Was sagt da die Tribukeit-Studie, 
liefert sie diese entsprechenden Gründe?



Dazu tipp ich jetzt mal entsprechende Passagen aus der Studie ab:

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

[S. 70]

Hormonally Treated Prostate Carcionmas

Endocrine therapy is the cornerstone in the management of patients with advanced prostate carcinoma.
Still, there is no general agreement whether T3, T4, M0 or asymptotic M1 patients should be treated
immediately or first at the time of symptoms.

Hormonbehandelte PKs

Endokrine Therapie ist der Eckstein der Behandlung bei Patienten mit fortgeschrittenem PK.
Aber es gibt keine allgemeine Übereinkunft, ob T3, T4, M0 oder asymptotische M1 Patienten
sofort behandelt werden sollten oder erst dann, wenn Symptome auftreten.



In locally confined tumors, a rational discussion on hormone therapy will only be possible
when the malignant potential of the tumors and the exact mechanissms of endocrine response
on the cellular level are better understood.

Bei lokal begrenzten Tumoren kann man eine rationale Diskussion über Hormon-Therpie nur dann
führen, wenn das maligne Potential der Tumore und die genauen endokrinen Antworten auf 
Zellebene besser verstanden werden.



To approach an answer on the malignant potential of the prostate carcinoma and the response
of the tumor under hormone therapy, the results of nuclear DNA measurements in addition to
conventional tumor characterizations will be discussed.

Um eine Antwort über das maligne Potential des PK und den Tumor-Respons auf Hormontherapie
zu bekommen, werden die Resultate der Kern-DNA Messungen in Verbindung mit 
konventionellen Tumor Charakterisierungen dargestellt.


Patients given various forms of therapy: Surgical castration, estrogene alone or
in combination with nitrogen mustard (Estracyt) or antiandrogens were not
assessed separately.

Die Patienten bekamen verschiedene Formen von Therapie: Operative Kastration, Östrogen alleine oder
in Verbindung mit Stickstofflost (Estracyt) oder Antiandrogene, die nicht getrennt aufgeführt wurden.

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Dann kommt das Kapitel "Patient and Tumor Characteristics", dann "Follow-UP", und dann der berühmte
Vergleich zwischen den Unbehandelten und Hormonbehandelten "Comparison between Untreated and
Hormonally Treated Patients" - auf den man zurückkommen sollte.

Aber zunächst mal, was da gerade war: Sehe ich das richtig, dass sich 28 Jahre nach einer 
angeblichen Hormonblockade, die aber in Wirklichkeit u.a. eine hässliche Senfgas-Chemo-Keule
gewesen sein kann,heute jemand hinstellen kann und 
unter Berufung auf diese Studie, die Daten von 1977 anfangend benutzte, 
behaupten, Unbehandelte hätten gegenüber Hormonbehandelten bei gewisser Ploidie
einen grösseren Überlebensvorteil? 
Wenn ja, was soll das und wieso beschäftigen wir uns 
mit solch einem Quatsch?

Was noch im April in einem Disput zwischen Ralf und Udo als die Frage erschien,
kann man einer 13 Jahre alten Studie, die Daten aus den 80ern hat und von der
angenommen werden kann, dass die permanente HB (eben Orchiektomie, operative Kastration)
die Behandlungsform war, was für heute entnehmen? -  Das erscheint jetzt, wo ich
die Studie selbst aufblättere, etwas anders: Neben Orchiektomie ( = Hormonblockade, 
entspricht unserer heutigen Spritze, chemischer Kastration) hat er im gleichen
Topf Patienten mit Östrogen-Behandlung ( KEINE Hormonblockade ) und Chemo ( erst recht
keine Hormonblockade, sondern bekanntermassen ein nur zerstörerisches Zeug, für das
Null Überlebensverlängerung nachgewiesen wurde). Wie soll man Aussagen aus diesem
Mischmasch ernst nehmen?

Aber gemach, erst mal schauen, was Prof.Tribukeit letzten Mai in Bremen vorgetragen
hat.Doch zu diesem Punkt findet man da nichts. Der Vortrag "Klinische Bedeutung
der DNA-Durchfluss-Zytometrie beim PK" betont den Wert der diagnostischen Methode, was 
nicht zu der Diskussion des Punktes 15 passt.

Was bleibt, ist Kopfschütteln. Vielleicht höre ich erstmal auf und warte, ob der ein
oder andere Lust hat, auf der Suche nach dem Wahrheitsgehalt von Punkt 15 fündig
zu werden. Gerne tippe ich weitere Kapitel aus der Studie ab, wenns gewünscht wird.


Noch ein Punkt zu deiner Situation, Hansi:
Du schreibst:




> Ich glaube, die Steigerung des Imunsystems ist immer wichtiger 
> mit der Hoffnung, dass auch aggressivere Zellen abgetötet werden. 
> Bei meiner geplanten zweiten DNA-Untersuchung demnächst werden wir sehen.


Das ist das Thema, lässt sich die DNA-Zytometrie als Verlaufskontrolle einsetzen?
Das trifft vor allem den Punkt 4. - den würd ich gern im anderen 
Teil-Forum diskutieren wollen, im Kontext der ersten 5 Punkte.
Denn die DNA-Zytometrie als Verlaufskontrolle macht nur dann Sinn, 
wenn der in den Punkten 1 bis 5 behauptete enge Zusammenhang zwischen
sich entwickelnder Aneuploidie und Malignität so direkt wirklich stimmt.
Und selbst wenn er stimmt, wäre die Frage, ob die wahrscheinlich zu
erwartenden Informationen nicht schon längst vorhanden sind und ob
sie demzufolge für die weiteren Therapieentscheidungen eine Bedeutung
haben.

Mir selbst wird im Moment z.B. auch eine weitere Stanzung angeboten.
Bloss wozu? Und wozu sollte ich mich alternativ oder ergänzend
einer Feinnadelaspiration unterziehen? Was sollte ich finden, 
was ich nicht schon weiss? Und in welcher Beziehung würde das zu
welcher Therapie stehen? - Ich denke, diese Fragen müsste beantwortet
werden, bevor auch solch ein diagnostischer Schritt gemacht wird.


grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## KlausUwe

> Hallo RuStra,
> Die hohe Kompetenz von Prof. Böcking steht m.E. außer Zweifel und viele Argumente, die er anführt, sind zweifelsfrei richtig. Nur wurden diese auch von Dr. Leibowitz zum größten Teil nie in Frage gestellt! Zumindest nicht so wie er schreibt. Wer wendet denn die Hormontherapie in seinem Sinne "falsch" an? Es ist nicht Dr. Leibowitz, es sind doch seine eigenen, tausende Urologenkollegen in Deutschland, die die Hormontherapie quasi als vorletztes Mittel anwenden, wo sie doch nach seiner Auffassung nicht mehr angebracht und kontraproduktiv ist.
> Wie es an der Basis in unseren Kliniken aussieht, wenn die Betroffenen kommen und wissenschaftlich beraten werden wollen, weiß Prof. Böcking offenbar nicht. 
> Ich war 2005/2006 an den Universitätskliniken München und Heidelberg um mich beraten zu lassen, weil ich dern RPE-Empfehlungen meines "Provinzkrankenhauses" und mehrerer Urologen misstraute. (Mein Stadium steht in meinem Profil). Meint Ihr, daß mir auch nur andeutungsweise eine Empfehlung zur Untersuchung der DNA-Zytologie, irgendeines Gewebe-Tumormarkers oder Serum-Markers gegeben wurde?
> Nach meinem heutigen Wissenstand ist so etwas skandalös! Was nützen die tollen und segensreichen Forschungen, wenn sie nicht angewendet und von den Urologen bekanntgegeben werden. 
> Ich finde es einzigartig, wie Dr. Leibowitz die Forschungen und Ergebnisse aus seiner praktschen Arbeit in allgemeinverständlicher Form offen preisgibt. 
> Prof. Böcking greift ihn an, weil er sagte "er vermutet, das die Krebszellen PSA abgeben, bevor sie platzen" Prof. Böcking sagt, sie geben PSA beim Absterben ab. Ist da ein Unterschied? 
> Vor allem sollte auch der Zeitpunkt der Aufsätze von Dr. Leibowitz bedacht werden. Mit dem heutigen Wissen läßt sich leicht ein Dokument zerpflücken, das vor bis zu 14 Jahren geschrieben wurde. Aber dennoch werden auch heute immer noch sogannte neue Erkenntnisse und Studienergebnisse bekanntgegeben, die für Dr. Leibowitz schon vor mehr als 10 Jahren aus seiner Erfahrung und praxis selbstverständlich waren.
> In seinen Aufsätzen weist Dr. Leibowitz klar auf die Risiken und Grenzen der DHB hin. Er definiert glasglar den Hochrisikopatient, dem er eine begleitende Chemo empfiehlt. Und im selben Moment ist er bereits der deutschen Medizin schon wieder Jahre voraus, weil viele seiner Medikamente bei uns gar nicht verfügbar sind. Oder hat Prof. Böcking für diese Gruppe denn eine bessere Therapie odes d a s Wundermittel parat? 
> ...


Hallo lieber Peter P.


Herr Prof. Boecking weiss, das hatte er mir telefonisch mitgeteilt wie es an der Basis der Kliniken aussieht.
Warum er mit seiner Methode so viele Zweifler hat ist mir völlig unverständlich.

Wenn Du meine früheren Beiträge verfolgt hast, so würdest Du verstehen, wie dankbar ich Prof. Boecking bin. 

Meine Krankengeschichte hier im Forum ist ein Beispiel dafür wie man sich schlau machen sollte.

Natürlich habe ich Glück nicht zur Hoch - Risikogruppe zu gehören.

Wünsche allen Mitstreitern die sich nicht mit meiner Krankengeschichte  vergleichen können von Herzen alles Gute und ein langes Leben.

KLAUS UWE

----------


## RuStra

Hallo Klaus-Uwe,

in dieser Konfrontation kommen wir nicht weiter.
Wenn wir emotionale Befürworter und Gegner "seiner Methode" haben, 
tragen wir die Auseinandersetzung um richtig-oder-falsch nicht aus - aber nur die bringt weiter.




> Herr Prof. Boecking weiss, das hatte er mir telefonisch mitgeteilt wie es an der Basis der Kliniken aussieht.
>  Warum er mit seiner Methode so viele Zweifler hat ist mir völlig unverständlich.


wäre es nicht denkbar, dass es gründe für das Zweifeln gibt? dass es bei dem, was Böcking vertritt, es sich um sowohl-als-auch handelt?

Dass wir eine Menge über die Biologie des PK lernen können, wenn wir uns auch das Gebiet der Ploidie, egal ob Chromosomen oder DNA, anschauen? 
Dass aber die prognostischen Aussagen eher zu waghalsig sind?





> Wenn Du meine früheren Beiträge verfolgt hast, so würdest Du verstehen, wie dankbar ich Prof. Boecking bin.



Das ist doch schön; nur wie kommst du jetzt in eine rationale Debatte des Für und Wider hinein? 
Wir sind hier in dem Diskussionszweig Punkt 15, Teil-Forum "Androgenentzugstherapien" - Du hast selbst in Deiner PKG ein Beispiel geliefert für die Anwendung dieser These 15 durch Prof.Böcking:




> Damit liegt eine sogenannte peritetraploide DNA - Verteilung ( Typ B nach Tribukait, 1993 ) vor.
> *Nach den Angaben von Tribukait profitiert ein solcher Tumor nicht von einer hormonellen Therapie*





> 


Bist Du darüber dankbar gewesen? Dass Du zum Glück durch Prof.Böcking vor einer HB bewahrt worden bist?

Warum aber sollten wir nicht in der Lage sein, dem Literaturhinweis auf Tribukeit nachzugehen? Und dann Zweifel äussern dürfen, dass dieser Bezug nicht trägt?
Ich habe gestern Abend damit angefangen und mein Eindruck ist, dass ich eine statistische Auswertung und einen Vergleich zwischen Unbehandelten und "Hormonbehandelten" vergessen kann, wenn die Heterogenität der beiden Gruppen sich nicht nur auf das grosse range  von Stadium und Grading, sondern auch auf die unterschiedlichsen Therapie-Formen bezieht.
Auf die erstere Heterogenität geht Tribukeit ein und er fischt diejenigen heraus mit grade 1 u. 2 und stage 1 u. 2  - die er dann vergleicht, Fig.9, S.72 - diese Abbildung ist in der Symposium-Broschüre auf S.69, Abb.21, von Böcking wiedergegeben.

Lieber Klaus Uwe,
da Du ein direkter Betroffener bist, würde ich mich freuen, wenn Du Dich an dem Herausfinden der "Wahrheit über These 15" beteiligen könntest.
Nach meiner ersten Recherche gestern Abend bin ich erst mal der Meinung, dass man diese These knicken kann. Aber ich habe noch eine Reihe von Literaturstellen hierzu durchzuarbeiten - ausgehend von Hinweisen hier im Forum. Kann also sein, dass ich meine Meinung noch ändere.

Das andere Thema ist seine Kritik an Leibowitz - das verschiebe ich im Moment nach hinten.

Grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## MichaelF

> Hallo RuStra,
> 
> auch ich bin der Meinung, dass eine DNA-Zytometrie für alle Patienten unbedingt notwendig ist. 
> 
> Gerade Dein Punkt 15 ist zu diskutieren. Ich möchte annehmen, dass die meisten von uns mit einem GS 8 eine tetraploide DNA-Verteilung haben. Die meisten wissen es nur nicht. Die allermeisten PKler mit Knochenmetastasen machen eine HB mit einer für Böcking fragwürdigen Erfolg - was bleibt uns den übrig? Doch sicher keine OP oder gleich Chemo. Ich habe anscheinend "Glück" mit meiner xploiden Verteilung und GS 8, ich "darf" eine HB machen. Wobei mir Prof. Böcking zu der HB mit Zometa als Therapie zu gestimmt hat. 
> Mich würde mal interessieren, wem hier noch eine xploide Krebsverteilung bescheinigt wurde mit welchem GS und welche Therapie gemacht wurde. Wenn die Aussagen von Prof. Böcking richtig sind, machen viele von uns eine falsche Therapie. Ich glaube, die Steigerung des Imunsystems ist immer wichtiger mit der Hoffnung, dass auch aggressivere Zellen abgetötet werden. Bei meiner geplanten zweiten DNA-Untersuchung demnächst werden wir sehen.


Hallo Zusammen,
meine Details bitte im Profil nachlesen.
Ich bin mit dem Verlauf der Blockade sehr zufrieden, habe aber noch eine DNA-Analyse aus der Erst-Biopsi zur Entscheidungsfindung über eine, von meinem Urologen w/Hochrisiko vorgeschlagene, niedrig dosierte Taxotere-Chemo, machen lassen.
Die Chemo läuft nun seit 5.8.2006 mit mehr oder weniger starken Nebenwirkungen, die aber hauptsächlich aus der zusätzlich bestehenden chron. Rheumaecke kommen.
*Bin immer noch sehr überzeugt den richtigen Ansatz gewählt zu haben.* 
War nicht einfach den Weg zu finden - aber Dank großer Unterstützung durch das Forum, von SHG-Mitgliedern und gutem Urologen dann doch machbar. 
Fragen dazu gerne.
Wünsche allen einen weiterhin guten Verlauf!!!

Grüße aus Müchen
MichaelF

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Rudolf,

wie Du vielleicht gemerkt hast, hab ich mein Statement etwas ironisch gemeint. Mich interessieren Studien nur bedingt, denn es gibt wenige oder keine für unsere weitfortgeschrittene Situation. Ein Vergleich mit PSA 7 GS 8 ohne Metastasen bringt mir nichts in einer Studie - es werden Äpfel und Birnen verglichen.




> ...Wenn ich den Verlauf von Deiner HB, Hansi, richtig sehe, hättest
> Du nach der Definition von Bonkhoff eben keinen vollen ADT-Erfolg.
> Das überrascht uns aber alle nicht, bei Deiner Ausgangslage.
> Bloss ist überraschend, dass Böcking hier den Einsatz der HB
> befürwortet, während er sie bei einer viel günstigeren Situation
> wie der von Klaus-Uwe nicht befürwortet...


Bei meiner DNA sind nur relativ wenig diploide Zellen vorhanden, die Hauptmenge liegt bei einer breiten Stammlinie (auf einer Maglinitätslinie von 0 bis 10) bei 3,66. Als Laie gehe ich davon aus, dass nicht nur die wenigen diploiden, sondern auch die hochgradigeren Zellpopulationen (bis 8,5) sich evt. reduziert haben. Die Reduzierung des PSA von 740 auf 0,6 (unter Proscar) und das "Ruhen" der Knochenmetastasen scheinen ein Beleg für das Funktionieren der HB zu sein. Ich glaube mit keiner anderen Therapie wäre das möglich gewesen. Nachdem der Ploidigrad bei mir bis 8,5 "belegt" ist und praktisch kein Platz für noch aggressive Zellpopulationen geschaffen wurde, funktioniert die HB
Bei Uwe mit seiner DNA-Stammlinie um 2 rum, dürfte bei HB die Zellpopulation stark reduziert sein mit "Platz" für hochgradige Populationen, so die Theorie (ich kapier das auch nicht), Reinardo spricht ja immer davon.




> ...Das ist das Thema, lässt sich die DNA-Zytometrie als Verlaufskontrolle einsetzen?...


Nur kurz: Ich hoffe doch, natürlich nur, wenn Anfangswerte vorliegen.
Mit einer neuen DNA-Zytometrie hoffe ich, dass ich eine Verringerung der hochgradigeren Zellpopulationen erkennen kann. Ich denke da an meine BioBran-Einnahme.




> ...Mir selbst wird im Moment z.B. auch eine weitere Stanzung angeboten.
> Bloss wozu? Und wozu sollte ich mich alternativ oder ergänzend
> einer Feinnadelaspiration unterziehen?...


Um eine korrekte Malignität des Anfangswertes (sofern vorhanden) und deren Entwicklung zu sehen. Vielleicht ist das bei Dir alles nicht so schlimm und man kann weiter machen wie bisher ohne eine erneute HB. Oder die Therapie verstärken, wenn sich eine negative Entwicklung heraus stellen sollte. Ohne DNA weisst Du nichts  nicht mal, ob Dein GS von 7 sitmmt.

Ich wünsch Dir alles Gute für Deine Therapieentscheidung.

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Rudolf. 
Deiner Bemerkung zu These 15 "Nach meiner ersten Recherche gestern Abend bin ich erstmal der Meinung, dass man diese These kippen kann" möchte ich doch mit Bestimmrheit widersprechen. Allzu schlüssig und durch klinische Beobachtung gestützt ist diese These. So heisst es im der von Böcking und Samsel verfassten GEK-Broschüre: "Durch die antiandrogene Hormontherapie kann es also zu einer Selektion besonders bösartiger Tumorzellen kommen. (Tribukait, 1993). Nach einer anfänglichen, als günstiges Ansprechen auf die Hormontherapie (miss)gedeuteten Erleichterung, erleidet der Patient dann eine durch die Therapie bewirkte, als "Progress" bezeichnete Beschleunigung seines Krebsleidens (Bichler et al, 1998). In der Fachliteratur finden sich dementsprechend wiederholt Berichte über die Entwicklung hochmaligner Prostatakarzinome (s.g. `neuroendokriner Tumoren`unter antiandrogener Hormon-Therapie (Sauer et al., 2001)."
Dieses Risikos sollte sich jeder bewusst sein, dem in fortgeschrittenem Stadium eine Hormon-Entzugstherapie (als Monotherapie) angeboten wird.

Ich bin aber in Deinem Fall der Meinung, dass Du trotz Deines in Erstbiopsie (?) festgestellten hohen Gleason und der nicht akzeptablen Velocity in diese Kategorie (noch) nicht fällst. Dies schliesse ich aus der Tatsache, dass die DHB und das lange Verbleiben im nicht messbaren Bereich für den weiteren Verlauf auf eine eher günstige Prognose hoffen lässt.

Im Aufsatz von Bichler (Symposium) wird insbesondere auf die Heterogenität des Krebses hingewiesen (S. 179 ff.). Al-Abadi befasst sich in seinem Aufsatz mit dem Verhältnis diploider zu aneuploiden Zellen im Karzinom. Er schreibt: "Dieses Verhältnis hat besonders eine Bedeutung bei der Malignitätsgrad-2-Gruppe, die morphologisch einheitlich, aber bezüglich der Malignitätspotentiale heterogen ist. Beträgt der Anteil der diploiden Zellen (G0/G1-Phase) >60%, so ist die Prognose der Patienten günstiger als bei einem Anteil < 60%. Dabei bedeutet ein hoher Anteil von G0/G1-Zellen in der Regel ein geringes Wachstum der Tumoren."
Leider hast Du kein DNA-Bild-Zytogramm machen lassen und planst dies auch nicht, weil Du "glaubst", hormonsensibel zu sein. (Das warst Du, ob Du es weiterhin sein wirst, steht in Frage.) Du weisst also gar nicht, wo Du stehst. Also kannst Du auch keine gründlich überlegte Therapieentscheidung treffen.
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## KlausUwe

[quote=RuStra]Hallo Klaus-Uwe,

in dieser Konfrontation kommen wir nicht weiter.
Wenn wir emotionale Befürworter und Gegner "seiner Methode" haben, 
tragen wir die Auseinandersetzung um richtig-oder-falsch nicht aus - aber nur die bringt weiter.



wäre es nicht denkbar, dass es gründe für das Zweifeln gibt? dass es bei dem, was Böcking vertritt, es sich um sowohl-als-auch handelt?

Dass wir eine Menge über die Biologie des PK lernen können, wenn wir uns auch das Gebiet der Ploidie, egal ob Chromosomen oder DNA, anschauen? 
Dass aber die prognostischen Aussagen eher zu waghalsig sind?





Das ist doch schön; nur wie kommst du jetzt in eine rationale Debatte des Für und Wider hinein? 
Wir sind hier in dem Diskussionszweig Punkt 15, Teil-Forum "Androgenentzugstherapien" - Du hast selbst in Deiner PKG ein Beispiel geliefert für die Anwendung dieser These 15 durch Prof.Böcking:
[font=&quot]


Bist Du darüber dankbar gewesen? Dass Du zum Glück durch Prof.Böcking vor einer HB bewahrt worden bist?

Warum aber sollten wir nicht in der Lage sein, dem Literaturhinweis auf Tribukeit nachzugehen? Und dann Zweifel äussern dürfen, dass dieser Bezug nicht trägt?
Ich habe gestern Abend damit angefangen und mein Eindruck ist, dass ich eine statistische Auswertung und einen Vergleich zwischen Unbehandelten und "Hormonbehandelten" vergessen kann, wenn die Heterogenität der beiden Gruppen sich nicht nur auf das grosse range von Stadium und Grading, sondern auch auf die unterschiedlichsen Therapie-Formen bezieht.
Auf die erstere Heterogenität geht Tribukeit ein und er fischt diejenigen heraus mit grade 1 u. 2 und stage 1 u. 2 - die er dann vergleicht, Fig.9, S.72 - diese Abbildung ist in der Symposium-Broschüre auf S.69, Abb.21, von Böcking wiedergegeben.

Lieber Klaus Uwe,
da Du ein direkter Betroffener bist, würde ich mich freuen, wenn Du Dich an dem Herausfinden der "Wahrheit über These 15" beteiligen könntest.
Nach meiner ersten Recherche gestern Abend bin ich erst mal der Meinung, dass man diese These knicken kann. Aber ich habe noch eine Reihe von Literaturstellen hierzu durchzuarbeiten - ausgehend von Hinweisen hier im Forum. Kann also sein, dass ich meine Meinung noch ändere.

Das andere Thema ist seine Kritik an Leibowitz - das verschiebe ich im Moment nach hinten.

Grüsse,
Rudolf[/quote

Hallo  lieber Rudolf.

Selbstverständlich bin ich dankbar gewesen über das Ergebnis von Prof. Boecking, weil es mir auch Abstand verschaffte gegenüber der vorherigen ungünstigeren Beurteilungen.

Vom Charakter her bin ich frei und offen für andere Meinungen. 
Du liegst mit Deinen Argumenten nicht so falsch, aber auch nicht richtig.

Wir besteigen also wieder das Kettenkarusell und denken dabei es geht vorwärts und bemerken nicht, das wir uns im Kreise drehen.

Die Aerzte - Prominenz sollte das Konkurrenzdenken aufgeben, damit sie uns endlich einheitlich den goldenen Weg im Interesse aller Mitstreiter zeigen können.
Weil sie aber genau so unsicher sind wie wir welche Therapien nun falsch oder richtig sind, so bleibt alles an uns hängen.

Der " Eiertanz" wird weitergehen.

Wünsche jeden von uns eine eigene Gute Therapie - Entscheidung.


KLAUS UWE

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Klaus-Uwe. Ich halte  die These 15 für eine schlüssige und wissenschaftlich abgesicherte These und will es nochmal klar formulieren: Wer mit fortgeschrittenem Prostatakrebs, d.h. z.B. hohem PSA, Gleason >6, und gar Metastasen eine Hormonentzugstherapie beginnt, diese kontinuierlich oder intermittierend bis zur Hormonresistenz fortsetzt, um dann erst eine Chemotherapie zu beginnen, der läuft dem Tod entgegen. In diesem Spätstadium wird die Chemotherapie nur noch lebens/leidensverlängernd wirken.
Wie auch bei Brustkrebs schon praktiziert, wird die Chemotherapie  zu einem möglichst frühen Zeitpunkt ihre bestmögliche Wirkung entfalten. Auch Leibowitz empfiehlt in seinem Aufsatz "Die Zukunft ist jetzt, Teil II" die fruhzeitige Intervention durch Chemotherapie. Er schreibt u.a. "Anstatt ihn wieder nur mit der Medizin zu schlagen, der er bereits vorher ausgesetzt war und es geschafft hat zu überleben (sonst gäbe es ja keine steigenden PSA-Werte) sollte man mit nagelneuen Waffen zuschlagen, die Prostatakrebszellen auf eine völlig neue Art abtöten."

Zur Kritik Böckings an Leibowitz will ich noch später etwas schreiben. Die Kritik ist recht massiv, aber es drängt sich mir der Gedanke auf, dass Leibowitz hier stellvertretend für die gesamte deutsche Urologenschaft kritisiert wird, denn was Leibowitz hier vorgeworfen wird, könnte dem ganzen Establishment vorgeworfen werden, insbes. den wahllosen Umgang mit der Hormonentzugstherapie. Wer verordnet denn Hormonentzug als ADT1, ADT2, ADT3, neoadjuvant, adjuvant, palliativ, für 3 Monate, 6 Monate, unbegrenzt, intermittierend, ganz nach Daumen und Gusto? Doch nicht Leibowitz, der eine bestens konzipierte und begründete, in seiner Praxis erprobte Therapie empfiehlt, die dem Patienten maximal nutzt und nur minimal schädigt? Leibowitz darf allerdings straflos kritisiert werden, man erntet hierfür sogar Applaus, wohingegen allzu harsche Kritik an den Behandlungspraktiken unserer Urologen dahin führen kann, als Wissenschaftler und Arzt wie Hackethal und Issels durch Verleumdungskampagnen  stigmatisiert und zur Unperson gemacht zu werden. Man betrachte die Kritik Böckings an Leibowitz einmal aus diesem Blickwinkel.
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## PeterP

Hallo Rudolf und Hansi,
Eure Beiträge sind mittlerweile so lang, daß sie fast schon nicht mehr lesbar werden. Ich denke Ihr diskutiert um des Kaisers Bart, anstatt Euch mit des Kaisers neuen Kleidern (Bez. v. Dr. Leibowitz) zu beschäftigen. 
Keine Untersuchung, egal ob PSA, PAP, CGA,......................Her2neu, BCL oder auch DNA-Zytologie kann für sich eine 100% Ausage beanspruchen! Das trifft ebenso für bildgebende Verfahren zu. Nur die sinnvolle Kombination kann eine gute Klarheit erbringen. 
Gott sei gedankt, daß wir Leute wie Prof. Böcking haben. Mein letzter Beitrag sollte auch nicht als Kritik an ihm verstanden werden. Mir hatte nur die m.E. unberechtigte Kritik an Dr. Leibowitz nicht gepaßt. 
Ich denke, daß auch keine grundsätzlichen Widersprüche zwischen den Aussagen von Prof. Böcking, Dr. Strum und Dr. Leibowitz oder Dr. Tucker bestehen. Man muß sie nur korrekt interpretieren und ihnen auch eine gewisse menschlichkeit zugestehen, mit der sie wie jeder andere auch die Ergebnisse ihrer Arbeit vertreten. 
PeterP

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo, 
ich sehe auch den zweiten wesentlichen Einwand Böckings gegen die von Leibowitz geübte fast ausschliessliche Verwendung des PSA-Wertes als Erfolgsmesser  als `criticisme in disguise`an seinen deutschen Kollegen in der Urologie. Zweifellos ist der PSA-Wert kein exakter Krebsmarker, aber er wird allgemein so gehandelt. Man höre nur die Diskussion der führenden Vertreter der Urologie in dem von HWLPORTA am 5.8.2006 ins Forum gestellten Beitrag, wie wichtig sie PSA-Wert und PSA-Velocity einschätzen.

Böckings Kritik hinsichtlich der PSA-Entwicklung nach Bestrahlung ist insofern irrelevant, da dies keine von Leibowitz empfohlene Therapie ist. 

Dass die Mehrzahl der Prostatakrebse von Beginn an oder mindestens frühzeitig systemisch seien, glaubt Leibowitz.  Er schliesst dies wahrscheinlich aufgrund der Vielzahl der Rezidive nach scheinbar gelungenen Operationen. Aber auch das Gegenteil ist nicht erwiesen. Leibowitz, der in all seinen therapeutischen Überlegungen patientenorientiert denkt, möchte seine Patienten  auf der nach seiner Einschätzung sicheren Seite wissen. Selbst im Falle eines Irrtums schadet er ihnen ja nicht, denn "kurative"  Optionen bleiben nach Ende einer DHB ja  erhalten.

Es ist zutreffend, dass Leibowitz die Heterogenität des Carcinoms und deren verschiedenartige Sensitivität auf Hormonentzugstherapie nicht erwähnt oder nicht für wesentlich hält. Er konterkariert diesen Mangel aber durch seine mit Bestimmtheit vorgetragene Forderung nach frühzeitiger Chemotherapie, wobei er mit diesem Therapieansatz unseren Urologen doch  weit voraus ist.  Ich zitiere hierzu aus der BPS-Beratungsbroschüre Ich habe Prostatakrebs - Was nun?  "Chemotherapie  . .Daher kommt sie erst in Frage, wenn der Krebs auf eine Hormontherapie nicht mehr anspricht" Seite 15.  Schreibt der BPS das etwa nicht in Anpassung an herrschende Lehrmeinung?

In der Kritik sind nur die Diskrepanzen einzeln aufgelistet. Die vielen referierten Konkordanzen werden in der Schrift nicht einzeln aufgelistet aber es wird darauf hingewiesen, das es sie gibt, und so entsteht  hier der irrige Eindruck einer vernichtenden Totalkritik.

Leibowitz ist zweifellos ein sehr guter Arzt, dem Denken seiner Zeit weit voraus. Ein ebenso guter Arzt wie z.B. Ferdinand Sauerbruch oder Issels oder Julius Hackethal es waren, das Bild des letzteren durch Verleumdung leider entstellt. Gute Ärzte orientieren sich an ihren Erfolgen, sie diagnostizieren gründlich, experimentieren, beobachten, denken nach, bessern nach. Denken auch an die Psyche und an die Lebensqualität des Betroffenen. Über Krankheitsverläufe führen sie Kartei.
 Aber man kann nicht erwarten, dass sie Versuchsreihen starten, aufwendige Laboruntersuchungen machen, mit Büchern und auf Kongressen hochwissenschaftliche Dispute führen. Dazu fehlen ihnen die finanziellen Mittel und die Zeit. Solche Ansinnen sind unfair, und Leibowitz lehnt dies auch ab.

 Be happy
Be well
Live long and prosper

Reinardo

----------


## Carola-Elke

Zitat:
Zitat von *Reinardo*
_....._
_Es ist zutreffend, dass Leibowitz die Heterogenität des Carcinoms und deren verschiedenartige Sensitivität auf Hormonentzugstherapie nicht erwähnt oder nicht für wesentlich hält._ 
_..._ 

_Leibowitz ist zweifellos ein sehr guter Arzt, dem Denken seiner Zeit weit voraus. Ein ebenso guter Arzt wie z.B. Ferdinand Sauerbruch oder Issels oder Julius Hackethal es waren, das Bild des letzteren durch Verleumdung leider entstellt. Gute Ärzte orientieren sich an ihren Erfolgen, sie diagnostizieren gründlich, experimentieren, beobachten, denken nach, bessern nach. Denken auch an die Psyche und an die Lebensqualität des Betroffenen. Über Krankheitsverläufe führen sie Kartei._
_..._ 
_Reinardo_



Hallo Reinardo,

ich denke, die Zeiten Sauerbruchs und Hackethals sind inzwischen vorbei, und ob Leibowitz noch immer seiner Zeit voraus ist, wage ich aufgrund des oberen Teils deines Beitrags, in dem du eine seiner Aussagen sinngemäss wiedergibst, zu bezweifeln.
Kürzlich fand ich zum Thema "Intermittierende ADT" folgende Abbildung zu einer Phase II- Studie, zu der Dr. Leibowitz leider kaum interpretierbare Daten beisteuerte:




Hallo an alle Mitstreiter, die sich mit dem Thema weiterhin auseinandersetzen!

Ich befürchte, dass sich die Tumorzelle in ihrer (chromosomalen) Teilungsphase durch äussere Manipulationen grundsätzlich verändert und reagiert. Seien es Manipulationen durch Nahrungsergänzungsmittel, Hormone, Phytohormone, chemische Medikamente oder radioaktive Bestrahlung - nichts dergleichen wird ohne Folgen bleiben und oftmals entwickeln sich als Komplikation Resistenzen und es überleben aggressivere maligne tumoröse Anteile, die potentiell eher zur Metastasierung neigen und die eigentliche Gefahr für den Patienten darstellen.

Für die Entwicklung wirkungsvoller, neuer selektiver Therapien von Tumoren ist das bessere Verständnis der verantwortlichen regulatorischen Zusammenhänge zwischen Zellzyklus, Apoptose und DNA-Reparatur eine Grundvoraussetzung.
Wenn man sich mit dem Thema der Apoptose und anderer Vorgänge innerhalb des Tumors beschäftigt, fallen sehr häufig die Begriffe "Hormon- oder Chemo-Resistenz", "Bcl-Familie", "IGF-1", "p53-Komponente", "-hemmendes BAD-Gen" und "RAF-Signalwege", "Death-Gene und -Rezeptoren", "TNF-Rezeptor", "Protein-Phosphatase", "Protienkinase", "Mitochondrien" usw. die für den Zelltod auf uterschiedliche Art und Weise hemmende Funktionen ausüben. Wissenschaftler bemühen sich, die dafür verantwortlichen Signalwege zu analysieren, um sie langfristig gezielt zu überlisten und dadurch neue Therapiemöglichkeiten für den Patienten zu eröffnen.

http://edoc.hu-berlin.de/habilitatio...PDF/Daniel.pdf

*Hieraus ein Ausblick auf zahlreiche neuartige Aspekte:*

*"Apoptose und zytotoxische Tumortherapien"*

"Nahezu alle nicht-chirurgischen Tumortherapien basieren auf dem Prinzip, Zellzyklus-Arrest oder Apoptose in Tumorzellen auszulösen. Hieraus wird verständlich, dass die Inaktivierung zentraler Regulatoren dieser Signalwege mit Therapie-Resistenz verbunden ist. Jeder der erwähnten Signalwege kann zur Resistenzentstehung beitragen, und die Defekte können auf jeder Ebene der Signalwege auftreten.

*Von besonderer Bedeutung für Therapieresistenz sind nach heutigem Erkenntnisstand die folgenden Ereignisse:* 
*(1)* Störung von Zelltod-Signalwegen. 
Letztere können durch Funktionsverlust Zelltod-fördernder Gene oder Überaktivität Zelltod-hemmender Signale entstehen. 
*(2)* Überaktivität von DNA-Reparatur-Mechanismen und 
*(3)* verstärkte Entgiftung zytotoxischer Substanzen, z.B. durch Überexpression von entgiftenden Pumpenproteinen und metabolischer Entgiftungs-Stoffwechselwege wie z.B. Glutathion-Konjugation.

Die Wertigkeit der einzelnen Signaldefekte ist derzeit Gegenstand intensiver Diskussionen.

Wie eine Vielzahl zellbiologischer Untersuchungen in vitro und im Tiermodell zeigte, ist die Deregulation von Todesrezeptoren und deren Liganden kein wesentlicher Faktor beim Zytostatika-induzierten Zelltod und der Entstehung von Therapie-Resistenz. 
So sterben Zellen, in denen Rezeptor-vermittelte Apoptose-Signale mit Hilfe dominant negativer Signalproteine blockiert wurde (z.B. dominant negativem FADD) genauso gut wie Wildtyp- Zellen nach Gabe verschiedenster Zytostatika oder Bestrahlung 258-262.

*Von zentraler Bedeutung für die Entstehung von Therapie-Resistenz ist aber die Inaktivierung des p53-Signalwegs* und der vor- und nachgeschalteten Regulatoren, also insbesondere von DNA-Reparatur, Zellzyklus-Checkpunkt-Regulatoren und der nachgeschalteten Apoptose-Signalkaskaden 206,263.
*Ziel gegenwärtiger neuer Therapie-Ansätze ist daher, diese Resistenz-Mechanismen gezielt zu durchbrechen bzw. zu umgehen.* 
Die genaue Kenntnis der molekularen Grundlagen liefert hierzu neue, erfolgversprechende Ansätze. 
In einigen dieser Situationen haben solche Erkenntnisse zur Entwicklung bereits klinisch erfolgreicher, spezifischer Strategien geführt, um den resistenten Phänotyp aufzuheben oder zu umgehen, wie z.B. im Fall der *Taxane,* *die bei p53-mutierten Tumoren gute Wirksamkeit zeigen*, teils sogar besser zu wirken scheinen im Vergleich zu p53-Wildtyp-Tumoren 264-269.
......
*Wieder andere Strategien zielen auf die* *Inaktivierung von Bcl-2*, z.B. durch Antisense-Oligonukleotide, die aktuell bereits in klinischen Studien evaluiert werden, z.B. bei B-Zell-Lymphomen und dem malignen Melanom 288-290. 
*Weitere Therapieansätze wiederum zielen auf die direkte Aktivierung des mitochondrialen Apoptosoms*, z.B. durch Substanzen, die an den peripheren Benzodiazepin-Rezeptor binden und mitochondriale Permeabilitätssteigerung auslösen 291,292, oder Peptide mit Sequenzhomologie zur BH3-Domäne bzw. niedermolekulare Substanzen, um hierdurch Bax und seine Homologen aus der Bindung an Bcl-2/Bcl-xL zu befreien 293-297.
*Vergleichbare Ziele werden auch durch gentherapeutische Ansätze* verfolgt, in denen Apoptose-fördernde und Zellzyklus-hemmende Gene mit Hilfe viraler Gentherapie-Vektoren in Tumorzellen eingeschleust werden, um diese im Wachstum zu hemmen bzw. in die Apoptose zu treiben.
*Einige dieser Therapiestrategien zeigen bereits Wirksamkeit in klinischen Phase I/II Studien, und es darf mit Spannung erwartet werden, wann sich dies in verbesserten Therapie-Modalitäten für Tumorpatienten im klinischen Alltag niederschlagen wird.*

Wichtig für solche molekulare Therapien ist das genaue Verständnis der betreffenden Signalwege. 
Biochemische und genetische Analysen haben in den letzten Jahren zu einem erheblich verbesserten Verständnis der Apoptose-Signalwege beigetragen. 
Wesentliche Aspekte dieser Signalwege sind in ihren Grundzügen aufgeklärt. 
Allerdings bestehen erhebliche Divergenzen in der Literatur, welche Signalwege entscheidend und in welchem Umfang zum Zelltod durch zytotoxische Tumortherapeutika beitragen. 
*Dies gilt insbesondere für die Rolle Rezeptor-vermittelter Apoptose-Signale und deren Stellenwert im Vergleich zu* *mitochondrialen Signalen*.
Die im Folgenden geschilderten Ergebnisse weisen auf den besonderen Stellenwert der mitochondrialen Apoptose-Signalkaskade im Rahmen des Therapie-induzierten Zelltods und der Prognose maligner Tumoren hin."

Leider kann man derzeit wenig Neues auf dem Therapiesektor entdecken, dafür bewegt sich jedoch allerhand auf der molekularbiologischen und -genetischen Ebene der Zellforschung.

http://ajp.amjpathol.org/cgi/content/abstract/152/1/51

http://scidok.sulb.uni-saarland.de/v...enauer2006.pdf

 Die DNA-Zytometrie ist neben der histologischen Untersuchung einer Biopsie auf onkogenetische Krebsmarker bestimmt als sinnvolle Ergänzung anzusehen, wenn man sich gleichzeitig die Bewegung auf dem Forschungssektor über die Entschlüsselung der Krebsentstehung ansieht.

*Wie es aussieht, ist es mit der Androgenresistenz als einem Faktor innerhalb einer Progression der Erkrankung nicht getan* -

http://www.aerzteblatt.de/v4/news/news.asp?id=25110

*hieraus:* 

*"Kulik zufolge sind drei Signalwege bekannt, die sich an der Resistenzentwicklung beteiligen:* 
- über Phosphoinositide 3-Kinase, 
- epidermal growth factor und 
- ein so genanntes vasoactive intestinal peptide.

*Kulik und seine Kollegen konnten zeigen, dass alle drei Wege einen gemeinsamen Mechanismus nutzen, und zwar die Inaktivierung eines Proteins namens BAD*.

Das Protein verursacht normalerweise den Tod der Zelle. Offenbar verfügen die Zellen des Prostatakarzinoms über drei redundante Signalwege, die alle drei das Überleben der Zelle bei Testosteronmangel gewährleisten, so Kulik. 

Eine Therapie müsse daher nicht an einem der drei Signalwege ansetzen, sondern direkt an BAD und die Inaktivierung des Proteins verhindern."


*Die Mitochondrienpflege,* der Mitstreiter Ulrich sich hauptsächlich widmet, ist ein nicht zu unterschätzender, wenngleich uns und den meisten Ärzten schwer verständlicher Weg, dessen Mechanismus man vielleicht leichter nachvollziehen kann, wenn man sich die folgende Links ansieht: 

http://www.uni-wuerzburg.de/blick/19...2d06-t.html#B2

http://edoc.hu-berlin.de/habilitatio.../chapter2.html


Es gibt noch viele offene Geheimnisse und ich denke, man sollte sich hier nicht um Dinge streiten, die in Anbetracht der Komplexität absolut zweitrangig erscheinen.

Viele Grüsse,

Carola-Elke

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Carola-Elke.

Es ist in der Ärzteschaft en vogue, Leibowitz zu kritisieren.

Die von ihm beigesteuerte Datenlage ist so dürftig, weil er intermittierende Hormontherapie (wie sie hier verstanden wird) nicht macht. Er könnte auch zu Studien in Bestrahlungstechniken keinen sinnvollen Beitrag leisten. 

Den von Dir aufgezeigten Informationsquellen werde ich in den nächsten Tagen nachgehen und versuchen, einiges davon zu verstehen.
Leider erweisen sich die meisten (bisher alle?) neueren Therapieansätze als heisse Luft. So bin ich letztlich der MERCK Broschüre "Neue Hoffnung durch Antikörper in der Krebstherapie", auf dem letzten CC Berlin von MERCK eindrucksvoll präsentiert, nachgegangen und herausgekommen ist für an Prostatakrebs Erkrankte - nichts. Vielleicht finde ich in den von Dir angegebenen Links hoffnungsvollere und bald auch praktisch einsetzbare (und bezahlbare) Therapieansätze.

Im Krankheitsfall stellt sich doch jedem Neuerkrankten die Frage: Wo gehe ich hin? Wem glaube ich? Welchem Arzt kann ich vertrauen?
Da kann ich doch nicht zu einem Forscher gehen, der mir von den Mechanismen der Mitochondrien oder der Inaktivierung von Proteinen erzählt.
Da muss ich mich entscheiden: Gehe ich zu einem, der mich "kurieren" will durch Amputation eines Organs, oder gehe ich zu einem, der mir sagt: "Es geht auch anders". Und für letzteres scheint mir Leibowitz z.Zt. noch die beste Adresse.

Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## Hans-W.

Hallo Dieter,
Dein Versuch, Reinardos Beitrag wegen eines einzigen Wortes "Amputation" zu reduzieren u. diskreditieren finde ich äußerst unsachlich und unfair. Im Grunde hat Reinard mit seiner Aussage Recht. Wenn du ihn wegen diesem einen Wort attakieren willst, dann schreibe es ihm doch persönlich und mache solche Attacken bitte nicht mehr öffentlich. Und wenn wir hier schon korinthenkakkerisch werden - das Entfernen eines Organs heißt in der Sprache der Mediziner "Resektion", nicht "Amputation".
Hans-W.

----------


## PeterP

Hallo Ihr lieben,
der Beitrag von Reinardo v. gestern 17:33 hat mir aus der Seele gesprochen. Das Argument, das Dr. Leibowitz nur den PSA-Wert als Erfolgskriterium für die DHB verwendet ist allerdings nicht richtig und wendet sich ungerechtfertigt gegen ihn. Er sagt in seinen Ausführungen ganz klar, das auch die Tumormarker CGA, NSE und CEA zu messen sind und warnt ausdrücklich vor kleinzelligen, endokrinen oder nicht PSA-produzierenden Zellpopulationen, die sich in der Erhöhung dieser Marker ausdrücken (können). Er weist in dem Zusammenhang auch darauf hin, daß ein zu langsamer PSA-Abfall unter der DHB als kritisch anzusehen ist. Er weist ebenfalls auch darauf hin, das in fortgeschritteneren Stadien die Antiandrogentablette ihre Wirkung umkehren kann und sich die PCA-Zellen von ihr ernähren können.
Und nochmal: Diese Therapieempfehlungen stammen aus einer Zeit, wo niemand eine DNA-Zytologie als "normale" Untersuchung und andere Tumormarker kannte. Ich nehme an, Dr. Leibowitz empfiehlt sie mittlerweile auch.
Diese Info ist vieleicht von allgemeinem Interesse:
Das "Versagen" meiner DHB äußerte sich übrigens auch in einem zu langsamen PSA-Abfall und einer frühen Erhöhung des CGA-Wertes, gefolgt von einer Steigung des NSE. Die Nachuntersuchung der Biopsie ergab u.a. neuroendokrine Zellpopulationen. Eine DNA-Zytologie erübrigte sich. 
Dr. Eichhorns Therapie ist jetzt eine begleitende Chemo mit Taxotere und Carboplatin. Die Flutamid (Casodex)- Tabletten wurden vorsorglich wegen evtl. Fütterung der PCA-Zellen abgesetzt. Die Spritze und Avodart-Tabletten bleiben. 
Diese Behandlung entspricht im wesentlichen den Empfehlungen von Dr. Leibowitz. Auch Dr. Strum spricht von der ADT3 als "Sreßtest" für die Behandlung des PCA`s. Die DNA-Zytologie ist dem noch eine Stufe voraus und kann noch früher auf das Vorhandensein von Androgenunabhängigen Zellen hinweisen. Es befindet sich aber nichts im Widerspruch!
Die These, das die Bekämpfung der androgenabhängigen Zellen mit der HB Platz macht für androgenunabhängige und deren Wachstum beschleunigt ist eine unbewiesene Behauptung. Wenn dem so wäre, hätte Dr. Leibowitz mit seiner DHB massenweise Fehlschläge erlebt, weil im Prinzip in jedem PCA eine gewisse Anzahl dieser Zellpopulationen vorhanden sind.
PeterP

----------


## KlausUwe

Hallo Elke.


Neuer Stand:

Einer von 10 Männern in der westlichen Welt hat eine abweichende Zone auf Chromosoms - 8, wodurch 60 % von ihnen Prostatakrebs bekommen.

Es geht hierbei nicht allein um ein Gen, sondern um eine Reihe von Genen auf Chromosoms - 8.

Hierraus zeigt sich ganz deutlich ein genetischer Verband für das entstehen der an meisten vorkommenden Formen von Krebs bei Männern.
Diese Untersuchung wird in kürze eine bessere Diagnosemöglichkeit geben. Auch wird man eine bessere Sicht erhalten, wie der Tumor entsteht. Dadurch werden neue Behandlungsmoeglichkeiten sich entwickeln. 

Diese Untersuchungen wurden von Spezialisten aus Island; USA und Schweden unter Leitung von Kari Stefanson gemacht. 

Die Resultaten wurden aufgenommen in dem wissenschaftlichen Magazin 
" Natur Geneties".

Bei der Untersuchung waren 3430 Patienten, mit Prostatakrebs und 2675 gesunde Männer beteiligt.

Bei einen von fünf ( 19 % ) fand man wenigstens einen abweichenden Gen auf dem Chromosoms - 8.

Bis heute galten als wichtigste Risikofaktoren fuer Prostatakrebs das Alter
und die Familiengeschichte, aber nun kommt der genetische Faktor hinzu.
Es wird nun weiter untersucht, ob bei einem Träger mit abweichenden Gen die Krankheit aggressiver verläuft oder nicht.

Gruss

KLAUS UWE

----------


## Carola-Elke

> Hallo Elke.
> 
> Neuer Stand:
> 
> Einer von 10 Männern in der westlichen Welt hat eine abweichende Zone auf Chromosoms - 8, wodurch 60 % von ihnen Prostatakrebs bekommen.
> 
> Es geht hierbei nicht allein um ein Gen, sondern um eine Reihe von Genen auf Chromosoms - 8.
> .......
> 
> ...


Hallo Uwe,

soo neu ist das nicht für mich. Im Juni habe ich dieses Argument gegenüber Winfried schon geäußert: 
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...=1494#post1494

Quelle:
http://www.aerzteblatt.de/v4/news/ne...suche&id=24110

Viele Grüsse,

Carola-Elke

----------


## Carola-Elke

> ....
> Die These, das die Bekämpfung der androgenabhängigen Zellen mit der HB Platz macht für androgenunabhängige und deren Wachstum beschleunigt ist eine unbewiesene Behauptung. Wenn dem so wäre, hätte Dr. Leibowitz mit seiner DHB massenweise Fehlschläge erlebt, weil im Prinzip in jedem PCA eine gewisse Anzahl dieser Zellpopulationen vorhanden sind.
> 
> PeterP


Hallo Peter,

ich sehe das nicht als eindeutig bewiesen an, dass es keine Fehlschläge bei einer Erst-DHB geben kann.

"Die Inhibierung der Androgen-Produktion bzw. die Blockade des AR spielen dabei eine zentrale Rolle, da primäre Prostatakarzinome in ihrem Wachstum androgenabhängig sind. 
Durch die Antiandrogentherapie kommt es zur Apoptose der androgenabhängigen Prostatazellen (Isaacs et al., 1994; Tang et al., 1997). 
Die hormonelle Androgenentzugstherapie erfolgt mit Agonisten des Luteinisierungshormon-Releasing-Hormons (LHRH), die Blockierung der Funktion des AR entweder durch steroidale (Crypteronacetat) oder nichtsteroidale (Hydroxyflutamid oder Bicalutamid) Verbindungen.
Andere Therapieformen gehen von einer Hemmung der 5α-Reduktase, die das Testosteron in Dihydrotestosteron (DHT) umwandelt, mit Finasterid aus.

*Nachsorge-Untersuchungen zeigen jedoch bei vielen Patienten (etwa 80%) nach einigen Monaten bis Jahren der zunächst erfolgreichen Antiandrogentherapie einen erneuten Anstieg der PSA-Konzentration im Serum (Petrylak, 1999). Bei diesen Patienten kam es im Laufe der Antiandrogentherapie zu einer erneuten Progression oder Metastasierung der Erkrankung.*

*Etwa 25% der Patienten zeigen bereits primär kein Ansprechen auf die Antiandrogentherapie (Konety und Getzenberg, 1997).* 

*Bei diesen hormonrefraktären Prostatakarzinomen kann eine zytostatische Chemotherapie angewandt werden. 

Die Effektivität dieser Behandlungsform ist jedoch gering und weist eine maximale Ansprechrate von 30% auf* (Wirth, 1990)."

*Stichwort: Androgenrezeptor und Androgenresistenz*, die manchmal bereits von Anfang an im PCa genetisch vorliegt.

_"Fünf unterschiedliche Pathomechanismen, die zu einem androgenunabhängigen Prostatakarzinom führen können, kommen in Frage (Feldman und Feldman, 2001)"_

Leider funktioniert der Link zu Dr. Eichhorns Einwand nicht mehr; als ich den Beitrag schrieb, ging er aber noch. 

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=207

Viele Grüsse,

Carola-Elke

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo Rudolf. 
> Deiner Bemerkung zu These 15 "Nach meiner ersten Recherche gestern Abend bin ich erstmal der Meinung, dass man diese These kippen kann" möchte ich doch mit Bestimmrheit widersprechen. Allzu schlüssig und durch klinische Beobachtung gestützt ist diese These. So heisst es im der von Böcking und Samsel verfassten GEK-Broschüre: "Durch die antiandrogene Hormontherapie kann es also zu einer Selektion besonders bösartiger Tumorzellen kommen. (Tribukait, 1993).


Hallo Reinardo,

"Allzu schlüssig" mit Bezug auf Tribukeit 93? 
Wohl kaum, wenn man die Studie liest. Soll ich Dir eine Papier-Kopie schicken? Vielleicht treibt irgendeiner dies Teil elektronisch auf?

Tribukeits Beweisführung ist eine statistische. Nichts dagegen, wenn Daten und Methoden stimmen. Die Daten stimmen aber nicht. In der Gruppe der Hormonbehandelten sind Orchiektomierte, Östrogen-Therapierte, Stickstofflost-Malträtierte und Antiandrogen-Empfänger (welche das damals auch immer gewesen sein mögen), wieviele von jeder Untergruppe, sagt er nicht, sie werden nicht weiter auseinandergehalten - beobachtet von 77 über eine mittlere Zeit von 8,6 Jahren. 

Wie will man aus diesem Mischmasch von vor so langer Zeit für sinnvolle Erkenntnisse für heute gewinnen? 

Bitte nimm die Symposium-Broschüre, denn da sind in dem Böcking-Vortrag auf S.69 die beiden Diagramme aus Tribukeit93 drin: Die untere von den beiden, Abb.21 (in der Tribukeit-Studie ist es die Fig.9, S.72), zeigt ein n=23 für die Hormonbehandelten im Vergleich zu n=43 für die Unbehandelten beide für die tetraploide DNA-Verteilung (eben die, auf die These 15 abhebt). Nun stell dir nur vor, dass bloss 1 oder 2 das Stickstofflost bekommen haben; und dass nur 1 oder 2 Östrogen bekommen haben, die aber schon solche Östrogen-Rezeptoren hatte, dass das nichts als Futter für den PK war. Ich habe keine Probleme, mir vorzustellen, dass bei den Behandlungen zu der Zeit, in der mein Vater (ohne Behandlung) am PK gestorben ist (79), das Überleben eher gefährdet war. 

Ich bin auch, zurückversetzt in die damalige Zeit oder auch nur Anfang der 90er, der Meinung, dass Tribukeit mit seinen Veröffentlichungen 91 u. 93 sicher gegen die vorherrschende unbegrenzte HB-Monotherapie richtigerweise zu Felde zog - noch heute ist ja die Setzung HB = Instrument, wenn nichts mehr geht, der helle Wahnsinn.

Wenn Tribukeit den Schluss gezogen hat, HB nur bei diploid, dann entspricht das Leibowitz, nur dass seine DHB wie auch die schon vorher entwickelte IHB bereits eine Antwort auf das Problem der Heranzüchtung von hormontauben Zellen durch HB darstellten. 




> Nach einer anfänglichen, als günstiges Ansprechen auf die Hormontherapie (miss)gedeuteten Erleichterung, erleidet der Patient dann eine durch die Therapie bewirkte, als "Progress" bezeichnete Beschleunigung seines Krebsleidens (Bichler et al, 1998).


Ich kann auf diese Bichler-Quelle nicht eingehen, hab ich nicht, im Pubmed kommen 28 Verweise, wenn man "Bichler KH prostate" eingibt, einer aus 98 ist nicht dabei.
Aber das Problem des durch falsche HB produzierten Progress kennen wir doch  -  wir wollen doch nicht zurückfallen in eine ganz allgemeine Scheu vor HB, wieso aus lauter Erschrecken über Daten aus den 70ern vielleicht Anfang der 90er verständlich waren.





> In der Fachliteratur finden sich dementsprechend wiederholt Berichte über die Entwicklung hochmaligner Prostatakarzinome (s.g. `neuroendokriner Tumoren`unter antiandrogener Hormon-Therapie (Sauer et al., 2001)."
> Dieses Risikos sollte sich jeder bewusst sein, dem in fortgeschrittenem Stadium eine Hormon-Entzugstherapie (als Monotherapie) angeboten wird.


ja, sollten wir uns bewusst sein. aber wer empfiehlt dann schon nur noch ne  monotherapie? 
das Überraschende ist doch eher, dass Böcking dem Hansi mit GS 8 und Metastasen ne Kombi von HB + Strahlentherapie anbietet, weil x-ploid. Wie bekommen wir das in These 15 hinein? Ist der Tumortyp x-ploid geeignet für HB, tetraploid aber nicht? Obwohl mit Zunahme der Aneuploidie die Heterogenität auch zunimmt?





> Leider hast Du kein DNA-Bild-Zytogramm machen lassen und planst dies auch nicht, weil Du "glaubst", hormonsensibel zu sein. (Das warst Du, ob Du es weiterhin sein wirst, steht in Frage.) Du weisst also gar nicht, wo Du stehst. Also kannst Du auch keine gründlich überlegte Therapieentscheidung treffen.
> Gruss, Reinardo


Ich werde eine DNA-Zytometrie machen lassen, wenn ich weiss, wofür. 

Ich glaube nicht, hormonsensibel zu sein, sondern weiss, dass ich nach erfolgreicher Massenbeseitigung (kann sich nur um hormonsensible Krebsmasse gehandelt haben) ein Rezidiv habe. Womit, weiss ich nicht. Ich nehme aber zweierlei an (was auch in diesem Forum nix Neues ist und seit Jahr und Tag diskutiert wirde): Es werden hormonsensitive PK-Zellen übrig geblieben sein - die sich bei dem heftig schnell wieder ansteigenden Testo gut vermehren konnten; und es werden von vorneherein kleinere Fraktionen von hormoninsensiblen Zellen da gewesen sein, die eine Weile -wie lange, weiss ich nicht- einen Selektionsvorteil hatten. 
Also wenn, hätte mir eine 2002 gemacht DNA-Zytometrie zusätzliche Infos bringen können.

Wo ich stehe? Kann ich das nur wissen, wenn ich eine  DNA-Zytometrie gemacht habe? Na, da gibt es ja noch andere Paramter, die mir genügend Auskunft geben u. zusammen mit meiner Vorgeschichte erstmal ein ziemlich auführliches Bild liefern. Wenn ich da weitere Infos durch eine erneute Biopsierung hinzufügen kann, gerne - nur muss das dann auch im Hinblick auf eine Therapieentscheidung notwendig sein, sonst nicht.

grüsse,
Rudolf

ps.:
Die Überschrift war ernst gemeint, 
Der Zusammenhang zur HB ist -finde ich- für uns so wichtig, dass  wir mit Prof.Böcking darüber diskutieren sollten, diese These umzuformulieren.

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Rudolf.
In Deinem Beitrag wirfst Du mehrere Fragen auf , die jeweils einen eigenen Thread rechtfertigen würden. Das macht es etwas schwierig, auf Deine Ausführungen  zu antworten.

Deine persönliche Situation ist eine davon. Hier sind wir gleicher Meinung, dass die Bestimmung weiterer Marker, sei es nun eine mittels Feinnadel-Aspirationsbiopsie erstellte DNA-Analyse (was ich bevorzugen würde) oder zusätzlicher Marker, wie Strum sie in seiner Schrift "Auf die Biologie des Prostatakrebses hören" vorschlägt, notwendig ist, worauf Du dann die Behandlungsstrategie aufbauen kannst.  Das Problem, dass ich hier sehe, liegt eher im Praktischen: Wie kannst Du Deinen Urologen bewegen, dass er dies mitmacht; meine Erfahrung ist leider, dass man die meisten Urologen für weitergehende Diagnosen zum Jagen tragen muss.

 Punkt 2: ist der Rat Böckings an Hansi. Dieses ist mir auch unverständlich, müsste zwischen ihnen im Gespräch geklärt werden.

Punkt 3 : die Studie Tribukaits aus dem Jahre 1993. Das  Alter der Studie hiergegen anzuführen ist ein schwaches Argument. Die Schrift habe ich in englischer Sprache vom Sekretariat Böcking bekommen. Es wird in der Tat nur von Hormonentzug gesprochen, auf unterschiedliche Arten des Hormonentzugs wird nicht eingegangen. Dass dies für die Aussage relevant sein könnte, möchte ich bezweifeln, da Tribukait der Frage nachgeht: Leben mit Hormonentzug behandelte Patienten, welche einen PK peridiploider (!) DNA-Struktur aufweisen (und das sind nach seiner Schätzung mehr als die Hälfte) länger als andere, die gar keine Behandlung erhalten haben. Und da kommt er in seiner Versuchsreihe zu dem Schluss, dass 14 Jahre der Beobachtung nicht ausgereicht haben, um für die mit Hormonentzug Behandelten einen Überlebensvorteil festzustellen. Nicht weniger, aber auch nicht mehr sagt er in dieser Studie, und wie wir das bewerten und in therapeutisches Verhalten umsetzen,  ist unsere Sache. Ich hatte Dir in einer Mail ja bereits geschrieben, dass er in seinem  Aufsatz in der GEK Edition zum Symposium differenzierter auf die Heterogenität des Krebses, auf Progression und die Möglichkeit der Mutation zu agressiveren Formen eingeht.

Im Punkt 4 bezweifelst Du wieder die Wertigkeit der These 15 des Konsensus-Statements in einer Weise, dass sich mir der Spruch aufdrängt: Es kann nicht sein, was nicht sein darf. Es ist aber so.
Das war auch für mich das Überraschendste, was ich seit langem gelesen hatte, bestätigte und erklärte aber den Verlauf  vieler Krankheitsverläufe, von denen ich im Laufe der Jahre Kenntnis erhalten habe. 
Wie wenig  bei der Wahl der Therapie selbst von anerkannten Kapazitäten die Heterogenität des Krebses in die Überlegungen einbezogen wird, kannst Du z.B. in der hier im Forum publizierten Schrift von Dr.Mark Scholz "Das Abschätzen der Wahlmöglichkeiten" nachlesen, wo dieser screibt: "Traditionell bewahrt man sich die Androgendeprivationstherapie (ADT) für die fortgeschrittenen Prostatakrebsstadien auf, nachdem er in die Knochen metastasiert ist".  Und dann schreibt  der BPS  in seiner Aufklärungsbroschüre "Ich habe Prostatakrebs Was nun?" in unnachahmlicher Anpassung an herrschende  Lehrmeinung  "Daher kommt sie (die Chemotherapie) erst in Frage, wenn der Krebs auf eine Hormontherapie nicht mehr anspricht".
Da haben wir sie, die Prostatakrebs-Karriere-Leiter. Danach kommt dann der Tod, oder was?  

In Punkt 5 fragst Du nach der Bichler-Quelle. Ich habe da auch nur den Aufsatz im Symposium-Buch.  
 Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## HansiB

> ...das Überraschende ist doch eher, dass Böcking dem Hansi mit GS 8 und Metastasen ne Kombi von HB + Strahlentherapie anbietet, weil x-ploid...





> ...Ich habe anscheinend "Glück" mit meiner xploiden Verteilung und GS 8, ich "darf" eine HB machen. Wobei mir Prof. Böcking zu der HB mit Zometa als Therapie zu gestimmt hat...


Er hat es nicht angeboten, sondern nur zu gestimmt.

Eine Strahlentherapie wäre keine so gute Therapie - was sollte bestrahlt werden? Prostata bringt mir nichts, Knochenmetastasen müssten flächendeckend (fast der ganze Körper) bestrahlt werden - das macht man vermutlich nicht (würde ich auch nicht zustimmen).

Selbstverständlich ist bei xploider Verteilung eine HB geeignet, bei Knochenmetastasen und bei so weitem Fortschritt die einzig mögliche Therapie für mich.

----------


## LudwigS

> .........Ebenfalls bzgl. einer Kritik der Strahlentherapie - hier scheint mir, dass Böcking die Aussagen von Leibowitz falsch wiedergibt - die Strahlentherapie hat in meinen Augen nach wie vor keine Evidenz vorzuweisen.
> 
> grüsse,
> Rudolf


Hallo Rudolf, wenn ich mich so im Amerikanischen Seedpodder-Forum umschaue - hier mal paar Beispiele aus Feb/März 06 - scheint die Strahlentherapie so schlecht nicht zu funktionieren.
Voraussetzung ist natürlich die strenge Patientenselektion bei Seeds, denn es ist ja als Monotherapie eine rein lokale Therapie.
Diploid, tetraploid, aneuploid oder BCL2-positiv (mögliche Strahlenresistenz) hat da in den Neunziger Jahren sicher keiner gecheckt.

Gruss Ludwig

-----------------------------------------

Seeded mono therapy December 1995; 102 Palladium 103 seeds; Clinical
Stage T2b, Gleason Score 4 (2+2).

PSA history:
March 21, 1996 - PSA 0.3
0.3, 1 yr
0.5; 2 yrs
0.33; 2.5 yrs
0.16; 3 yrs
<0.1;  4.5 yrs
0.0; 5 yrs
0.0; 6 yrs
<0.1; 7 yrs  
<0.1; 7.5 yrs
<0.1; 8.5 yrs
<0.1; 9 yrs
<0.1; 10 yrs

Alleluia!

------------------------------------------------

DX 9/01 PSA 6.1 Gleason 3+3=6 T1c

Seeded 2/02 by Dr. Clarke, 101 PD Monotherapy at age 47

1/05  PSA 0.30 
6/05  PSA 0.20
1/06  PSA 0.18


Prior to that I endured a very exciting ride on the Bump, appear to have settled down quite nicely. Minimal side effects for a few months after
treatment, none for a few years.

-----------------------------------------------------------

I was seeded in Seattle in February 1997. Nine years out and life is wonderful. No regrets and no morbidities to report and a great PSA of 0.2 for nine years.

Jim Monroe, Arlington, TX


------------------------------------------------------------

8 1/2 years out, 66 years old.  
PSA holding at - 0.01

Diagnosed with elevated PSA  6 or 8, don't remember... Gleason 6,  moderately 
differentiated. 
Had Casodex for a few months, then one year of Lupron  while ERBT for  5 weeks,  then one month rest,  then 25 Palladium seeds 
Fully functional with the help of Viagra at 25 mg.
Very active.
Howard in NJ

-------------------------------------------------------------

Hello to all:

I just passed my ninth anniversary from treatment, and my PSA remains at 0.1.

Stage T1c, Gleason 3+3, PAP 0.1, PSA before Tx was 6.6.

102 Iodine I-125 seeds, no EBRT, after 3 months of Lupron/flutamide to shrink 
prostate from about 70 cc's to 30 cc's. Doc was Peter Grimm at Seattle 

Lots of side effects, including having to wear an Supra Pubic tube for 8 months due to immediate urinary blockage. Strictures, etc., with lots of pain, but everything eventually resolved, and I have had no symptoms now for three years.


Roger

---------------------------------------------------

* In Deutschland ist 50cm³ Prostata obere Grenze deswegen.*

----------------------------------------------------

I wanted to share with the group that my latest PSA is 0.04.  My  digest follows:
Pretreatment PSA 2.9 Aug. 2003
Biopsy Oct. 2003 - 1 core out of 11 positive (5%), Gleason 3+3, Gland Vol.  
31.5cc

Seeded 12/17/03 
Sept. 04: first Post Seeding PSA 0.15
March 05: 0.2
Sept 05: 0.1
March 06: 0.04

The seeding left me with ED but I watched my father die a painful death from PCa, so if that's the price I have to pay not to die like my father then so 
be it.

                  Bob D.

---------------------------------------------------------------


I just received the results of my latest PSA test.  At 7 years and 3 months, my PSA is 0.04.  My PCa history is as follows:

19 Oct. 1990--2.0
1994--1.6
1996--1.6
1997--1.98
Summer 1998--I had a raging prostate infection
3 Sep. 1998--PSA 6.74 (elevated because urologist did biopsy before PSA)
Staged at T1C, Gleason 3+3
19 Nov. 1998--PSA 3.37
9 Dec. 1998--Seeded (Pd seeds alone) by Dr. Blasko, SPI
1999 (1 month)--1.69
1999 (3 months)--0.64
1999 (6 months)--0.4
1999 (9 months)--1.05  (bump)

2000  (12 months)--0.98  (bump)
2000  (15 months)--0.74
2000  (18 months)--0.7
2001  (2 years, 2 months)--0.29
2001  (2 years, 7 months)--0.27
2002  (3 years, 4 months)--0.03
2003  (4 years, 2 months)--0.02
2004  (5 years, 3 months)--undetectable (0.00)
2005  (6 years, 4 months)--0.03                                   28
2006  (7 years, 3 months)--0.04

Not bad considering that I received 122 seeds.

Jerry in Kansas

-------------------------------------------------------

Hi All,
I am a lurker and thought I'd pass on some good news, especially for those trying to make a decision or those recently treated. This site was very helpful for me when I was newly diagnosed and continues to be a great source of information.

Just received my 6 year results and PSA is < 0.1. I was seeded by Stock/Stone at Mt. Sinai in May 2000. I received 90 Pd101 seeds followed by 25 sessions of 3D EBRT at Mt. Sinai in NYC.

My Stats were:

Age 55 at seeding

Psa 6.6 and fPSA 10%

1 of 8 cores positive in >5% of core 

Gleason  3 (70%)+4(30%) confirmed by Bostwick. 

My PSA dropped slowly and at 5 years reached <0.1 from 0.11 at 4.5 years PSA continues at <0.1.

Side effects were minimal the first year with some urinary urgency and rectal bleeding. After 2 years the side effects were virtually gone. Now, after 6 years, I very rarely have any problems. I have been using 50mg of Viagra since seeding and sexual function continues to be good. 

I've been happy with my results.

Good luck to all.

Mike Zito
New Jersey

----------


## gerard us

Da kann ich mich meinem Vorschreiber nur anschliessen.

Die Nachwirkungen sind total weg. Cialis usw. sind völlig abgesetzt.

Gruß Gerhard

----------


## RuStra

> Da kann ich mich meinem Vorschreiber nur anschliessen.
> 
> Die Nachwirkungen sind total weg. Cialis usw. sind völlig abgesetzt.
> 
> Gruß Gerhard


Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Gerard,
so sollte eine lokale Therapie wirken: Das "Problem" ist erstmal für lange Zeit weggeschoben. 

Ich will auch bei all den Anfangskrebsen, auf die Kapsel beschränkt, die Möglichkeit der invasiven "Lösung des Problems" nicht ausschliessen - egal womit. 

Mein Statement von neulich, dass Ludwig aufgegriffen hat, ist erstmal nichts als eine Standortbestimmung für mich, kein Diskussionsbeitrag, als solcher isses zu pauschal und blöd. 
"In meinen Augen" keine Evidenz - heisst, dass ich nur meine Augen zum Sehen habe, keine anderen, und die sehen im Moment (evtl. noch) nicht, was Strahlentherapie bringen könnte - und dann natürlich auch wieder für mich und meinesgleichen = fortgeschrittene Krebse.

Ich habe zur Strahlentherapie im allgemeinen und Seeds oder IMRT im besonderen über das Lesen von diesem oder jenem hinaus (IMRT-Bericht von Helmut Illini, Seeds-Forumextrakt) noch gar nicht gearbeitet. Auch wenn man im Strum-Primer das entsprechende  Kapitel liest, kommt da nicht der Kick rüber, der zum weiteren Studium einladen würde.

Aber ich weiss, dass ich relativ rasch dieses Gebiet beackern muss, werde ich doch mit Strahlentherapie-Vorschlägen konfrontiert  -  entweder gebe ich dem irgendwann nach, ohne dahinter zu stehen (passt nicht ganz zu mir) oder ich erarbeite mir eine Kritik, die dann gleichzeitig Gegen-Strategien  stärken wird, und weiss, was ich davon zu halten habe und wie ich damit umgehen soll.

Dreh- und Angelpunkt für den Einstieg wären für mich 2 Fragen:
1.  Wie genau sind die Energie-Übertragungsprozesse (per Streuung), die dazu führen, dass auf diesem oder jenem Wege Krebszellen in die Apoptose getrieben werden? Was wird in der Zelle verändert, dass auch nach längerer Zeit dieser Effekt noch erzielt wird? Ist das im einzelnen bekannt oder wird nur einfach von der Möglichkeit, per ionisierender Strahlung zu zerstören, Gebrauch gemacht?
2.  Welche Erfahrungen der selektiven Abtötung von Krebs-Zell mittels ionisierender Strahlung gibt es? Sind überhaupt gezielte Beeinträchtigungen von Krebszellen möglich? 

Doch sollte zur Debatte der Strahlentherapie eine eigene Abteilung aufgebaut werden - am besten ein Teilforum.

bis dann  (erst muss ich die 3 bis 4 anderen laufenden Arbeitsprozesse zu einem vernünftigen Abschluss bringen),
schönen Sonntag,
Rudolf

----------


## Bernhard A.

Hallo!


Von Rudolf ein:




> Doch sollte zur Debatte der Strahlentherapie eine eigene Abteilung aufgebaut werden - am besten ein Teilforum.


 
*Dem kann ich nur voll zustimmen !!*
**
In Deutschland wird jährlich nahezu bei 40000 Männern PK neu diagnostiziert.
Es ist davon auszugehen, dass davon mindestens 85 % mit OP und Bestrahlung behandelt werden.
Es kann nicht Sinn dieses Forums sein, die beiden häufigsten Behandlungsformen des PK kein eigenes Unterforum haben.
Forumsmitglieder die vor einer Therapie-Entscheidung stehen, könnten sich viel intensiver mit diesen beiden Therapieformen auseinandersetzen, wenn sie nicht das ganze Forum nach alten Beiträgen dieser Therapien mühsam nachsuchen müssten (und doch nicht alle finden). In einem Spezial-Forum hätte man alle zugehörigen Beiträge vor Augen.

Gruß
Bernhard A.

----------


## RalfDm

> In einem Spezial-Forum hätte man alle zugehörigen Beiträge vor Augen.


 Hallo Bernhard,

am 17.8. schrieb ich im Zusammenhang mit einer anderen Forderung nach einem spezialisierten Teilforum, und ich denke, es passt hierher:




> Für diesen speziellen und spezialisierten Teilnehmerkreis ein eigenes Teilforum einzurichten, würde ich für etwas übertrieben halten, sonst sind wir irgendwann bei dem Spezialforum "Diagnostik, Therapien & Co." => "Therapien" => "Radikale Prostatektomie" => "Laparoskopische RP"


 Um die Suche nach früheren Beiträgen zu vereinfachen, pflege ich seit nunmehr fünf Jahren bei der KISP-Präsenz den "Forumextrakt", und Du kannst mir glauben, dass da eine Menge Arbeit drinsteckt. Im "Forumextrakt" ist zwar nicht jeder einzelne Beitrag aus dieser Zeit der Nachwelt erhalten, aber doch diejenigen, die mir auf Grund ihres Informationswertes erhaltenswert erschienen und erscheinen.

Ralf

----------


## Schorschel

> Hallo!
> 
> 
> In einem Spezial-Forum hätte man alle zugehörigen Beiträge vor Augen.
> 
> Gruß
> Bernhard A.


Hallo Bernhard,

ich verstehe Deinen Wunsch, aber ich erinnere mich auch noch an die vielen Beschwerden vor und unmittelbar nach Einführung des neuen Forums. Da wurde z.T. sehr heftig dagegen gewettert, dass es überhaupt Teilforen geben soll.

Ich meine, wir haben derzeit einen vernünftigen Kompromiss zwischen Kompaktheit und Aufteilung in Teilforen. Eine weitere Zersiedelung fände ich nicht gut.

Viele Grüße

Schorschel

----------

